# Basic Up



## Prophet

first off sorry if this is the wrong section. and i did search but way too many results came up.

I was wondering where i would get Episodes of Basic Up (that reality series that follows recruits around). I've seen the clips on the army.forces.gc.ca website, and would like too see more.


----------



## Blakey

http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=canadian+forces+basic+up&meta=
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/1_10.asp


----------



## Munxcub

If the 15 clips aren't enough to slake your thirst, this video  is pretty neat.


----------



## SoF

Munxcub said:
			
		

> If the 15 clips aren't enough to slake your thirst, this video  is pretty neat.



Ah yes the bmq vid from St.Jean. I watched it several times before basic.


----------



## Prophet

PB&J said:
			
		

> http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=canadian+forces+basic+up&meta=
> http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/1_10.asp



Those are just the clips. i would assume that there are Episodes? is there?



			
				Munxcub said:
			
		

> If the 15 clips aren't enough to slake your thirst, this video  is pretty neat.



thats a cool video.


----------



## Blakey

^ The whole thing is on that link

EDIT: On further inspection, you could be right, I didn't see it anywhere.


----------



## anton

Episode 2, clip 3

"By tomorrow, EVERYONE will have a picture. If you do not have a picture by then, I will bring in a picture of my mom, and we can all have a  copy."

LMAO...didn't expect drill instructors to have a sense of humour.


----------



## SoF

anton said:
			
		

> LMAO...didn't expect drill instructors to have a sense of humour.



Oh they have a sense of humor alright ;D They'll say stupid childish jokes to you and if you laugh at them...pushups. They'll do silly things during inspections; use your beret as a swiffer, hang clothes off your shirt collar, if they find junk on your floor they'll gently place it ontop your head, they'll make you sing "I'm a little teapot".


----------



## Samsquanch

Episode 3 clip 1 made me laugh what's with that girls' head movements? Very awkward.... Great video clips, I would love to see the whole thing. Lots of recruits couldn't read rank and were getting jacked man-o-man, better learn that before I go. The music when that guy was running across the bridge and fell was kind of funny. Episode 1 clip three horrible music, but perfect for clip......


----------



## Trilogy1977

the first season just started and it airs on the military channel that i believe you can only get on a CFB not regular / digital cable / statelite....

they are currently filming season 2, of which, i have the wonderful experience of having been picked for season 2, so, i've got them following me around this year with camera's and stuff...


----------



## gaspasser

HUA, good video. 
Where can I do that kind of fun?


----------



## Samsquanch

I just checked the military channel they don't have a listing for the show yet. Too bad I don't have that kind of bread to spend on the videos. The clips are great. Thats pretty cool you are in the second season, what are they filming you doing? Basic? B1Q?


----------



## Trilogy1977

the show is on mon/wed/fri at around noon and supper time...

they are following me thru BMQ and my MOC training when i go to kingston, ON

when i get back to St. Jean i'm week 8 BMQ so should be fun... PTE James, if you see me around feel free to say hi ; )


----------



## Magravan

SoF said:
			
		

> Oh they have a sense of humor alright ;D They'll say stupid childish jokes to you and if you laugh at them...pushups. They'll do silly things during inspections; use your beret as a swiffer, hang clothes off your shirt collar, if they find junk on your floor they'll gently place it ontop your head, they'll make you sing "I'm a little teapot".



I'm going to be doing soo many pushups because of this... I suck at keeping a straight face... :/


----------



## NL_engineer

Magravan said:
			
		

> I'm going to be doing soo many pushups because of this... I suck at keeping a straight face... :/



Don't worry, you will learn awful fast  ;D


----------



## anton

Magravan said:
			
		

> I'm going to be doing soo many pushups because of this... I suck at keeping a straight face... :/



Me too....I like to laugh at funny stuff...ya know...it's enjoyable


----------



## Shamrock

Put your game face on, Rabbit.


----------



## Magravan

My game face is typically so many smiles and grins that they have no idea if I have something good in my hand, or just thought of something funny


----------



## Captain Coffee

Trilogy1977 said:
			
		

> the show is on mon/wed/fri at around noon and supper time...
> 
> they are following me thru BMQ and my MOC training when i go to kingston, ON
> 
> when i get back to St. Jean i'm week 8 BMQ so should be fun... PTE James, if you see me around feel free to say hi ; )



I think that's Army News you're thinking of, not the Military Channel.  The Military Channel is on dish, but Army News is closed ciruit to Army Bases.  I've seen a bit of the show playing on the tvs in the mess at lunch.  Must be wierd to see yourself on tv while you're eating lunch!  My buddies wouldn't let me hear the end of it if it was me!


----------



## Foxtrot Uniform

I heard that there was a film crew filming a new Basic Up at St Jean this month.  Why are they filmoing a new one when we haven't even seen the first one yet?

Or has it come out?  I also heard they were filmingthe excersises at Farnham with the section attaks and stuff.  That might be cool to see, *show me some violence*!!


----------



## gaspasser

Cubicle Monster said:
			
		

> That might be cool to see, *show me some violence*!!



 this is the Canadian {Armed} Forced, there will no violence here.  

There is already a Basic Up out, search for it on the site.  I've seen few episodes and they're not bad.  
{from the rocking chair}  you young'uns have it easy these day.  No yelling, No screaming, No beatings, No throwing lockers out the window.


----------



## Captain Coffee

There was a global tv crew at Farnham not too long ago doing a story on the Air Force.  Maybe it wasn't Basic Up.

I'm still waiting to see the first series!  There's clips on the site but not full episodes!  I want to see if Dumont gets yelled at any more!  ;D


----------



## scottishcanuck

They only show like 30 seconds on the site, thats no episode i hope.


----------



## Keebler

They are showing Basic Up on the Army Channel at 12:30 each day.  check this out for more infor:

http://www.index.forces.gc.ca/default.asp?pg=q&uil=en&enc=utf8&ucase=false&searchType=S&VServerFilter=alldnet&q=basic+up&kl=XX


----------



## scottishcanuck

I must not have the channel. :-\


----------



## Captain Coffee

I think it's only available on Army Bases.   :-\  I think...


----------



## Hawkeye

Does this series still play i tried searching for it on the net but came up empty


----------



## AdrianMatte

Yes I would like to know this also. All I could find was a brief preview of the "series to come."


Does anybody know if this series is available to view publicly online?


----------



## Armynewsguy

Greetings all

Basic Up 2 has been in the works for a while, I don't know if it has all been shot yet or not, but I can try and find out at work tomorrow. Basic Up has been playing on the Army channel on all the big army bases for quite some time now. It has not been released to anything other than the Army channel as there were talks to try and get it on a civilian channel, I will call Ottawa tomorrow and see if I can get any more details. 

For those of you not on the big bases there hopefully will be an expansion of our viewing area this year to bring in Kingston, Borden, and more coverage in the Denison Armouries in Toronto as now there is only one TV dedicated to Army News if there are other bases coming on line I will try and get that info also.

As a side note, I think we are still short a Sgt reporter for Petawawa. If anyone is interested let me know.

Armynewsguy


----------



## NL_engineer

Keebler said:
			
		

> They are showing Basic Up on the Army Channel at 12:30 each day.  check this out for more infor:
> 
> http://www.index.forces.gc.ca/default.asp?pg=q&uil=en&enc=utf8&ucase=false&searchType=S&VServerFilter=alldnet&q=basic+up&kl=XX



I think he means the Army News Channel, AKA propaganda central  ;D


----------



## HItorMiss

Okay I gotta ask what the heck is the point of airing this show on the bases? I mean not only have we all passed this course already we also never watch the damn channel it just sits on mute and we all make fun of it.

I mean your targeting the wrong demographic here, we passed the course we could careless about those doing it now other then to make fun of them and the new course. Seriously ArmyNews who I seem to think is in charge of this production needs to rethink who they air this to. Get it out to the civi kids who might find this useful and look at it with a less jaded eye and someone it might help to entice into the CF.

my 2 cents of course


----------



## Pte_Martin

+1 Hitormiss


----------



## AdrianMatte

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Okay I gotta ask what the heck is the point of airing this show on the bases? I mean not only have we all passed this course already we also never watch the damn channel it just sits on mute and we all make fun of it.



Haha, brilliant, I'm still laughing about that comment. 

Well, I'll stay tuned to this thread and if anybody finds out anymore information on this series please keep it posted.
Thanks!


----------



## TN2IC

scottishcanuck said:
			
		

> I must not have the channel. :-\




Rogers On Demand.... right...


----------



## Armynewsguy

To HitorMiss

It would seem that at least a few people are interested, otherwise this thread would not have been started. Having said that you are correct about getting the message out, I am but a lowly reporter for Army News so I have no say in how the programing goes but if we are putting out something that you can go through the bother of watching and making fun of..... well at least your still watching and who knows maybe you will find one of our other stories interesting/informative. 

As I stated in my earlier post, it is my belief that there is negotiations to bring the show to a mainstream channel where it will indeed be seen by those who may find it interesting and I will do my best to find out more about that tomorrow. If there is anything else that I can find out for you please feel free to let me know.

Armynewsguy


----------



## Pea

Feel free to tape my BMQ starting in May.  ;D  I don't mind people laughing at me. At least they'll be watching.


----------



## HItorMiss

AN

The impression I get was this thread was started by recruits who saw this mentioned on the this site previous to joining. And as for watching were not allowed to turn the TV off or change the channel so we mute it and generally ignore it other then to make fun of it. Again this has nothing to do with production quality or even story quality the whole system is aimed at the wrong group, I am in no need of having propganda spewed at me, plus to be honest I don't know a single reg soldier who cares one wit about what the res guys are doing in some base down in the US or even in Canada heck other then our Bn we don;t care about anything anyone else is doing period.p

This whole system of the Maple Leaf etc etc and the majority of it's stories (minus kit precurrment CDS Messages and stuff like that) goes out to the wrong people. Like I said I am already sold on the CF I don't need the sales people following me home after a buy the car LOL. Stuff like this needs to go to the High School and public libraries and stuff of that nature not to us. I don;t knock your job just who your highers send the message to. 

As for this Basic Up Seriously look at me and say you care about recruit school once you leave it, you don't I know you don't other then to be glad you wont have to do it again. But some civi kid sitting at home wondering what it might b like oh heck yeah he cares he cares a lot. Change the medium get the message out there and see how much better your results and feed back will be.

Again all IMO and probably not what you want to hear.


EDIT: Also perhaps this tangent should be split....Mods?


----------



## Armynewsguy

Greetings

Just a quick update to what I said I would try and find out. Basic Up 2 is done shooting and is now in post production. As soon as I find out when it is coming out I will let you know. As for the release of Basic Up to mainstream television I am still waiting a response from Ottawa on that question.

Armynewsguy


----------



## AdrianMatte

Great news. Thanks a bunch for taking your time to ask around.


----------



## Captain Coffee

Can't wait to see it.

As for whether or not we care about Basic once we get out of it, obviously all these threads and posts mean we care to some degree.

Whether it's nostalgia for some, or curiosity for people who've yet to be through it or for friends and family of those who have I think it's entertaining to watch.  Plus no two BMQs are the same really.  Same basic knowledge is supposed to be passed on, but recruits can screw up and succeed in a WIDE variety of entertaining ways.  The clips I've seen while not a complete picture make me pretty hopeful this show is going to be worth a look.

If we ever get a chance to see it that is!


----------



## Captain Coffee

You guys may have heard about that reality show done by Army News about recruits going through their BMQ.

There've been plenty of threads of this already asking when and how we can see more, well I just heard it's coming real soon.

Apparently it'll be posted to the Army web-site sometime in the next couple weeks around the same area they've had the small clips as a preview.

I'm looking forward to finally seeing this!  Not sure what the hold up was, probably typical red-tape type stuff, but maybe the second season of the show won't get held up as long whenever it finally finishes!


----------



## bms

First full episode of Basic Up came out yesterday:

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/LF/English/podcast/basicup_001.mp4

 Keep your eyes on the Army podcasts .


----------



## Celticgirl

bms said:
			
		

> First full episode of Basic Up came out yesterday:
> 
> http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/LF/English/podcast/basicup_001.mp4
> 
> Keep your eyes on the Army podcasts .



Awesome! Thank you for posting this.


----------



## benny88

That a dead link for anyone else?


----------



## Yrys

Link fine for me.


----------



## deej96

is anyone else having issues with downloading?  mine doesn't work....I want to watch the funny recruits again


----------



## benny88

Yrys said:
			
		

> Link fine for me.



Sorry, the link to the Army podcast site works, but I can't download it.


----------



## benny88

Belay that! I fenangled it into working.


----------



## deej96

can you tell me how you magically was able to get it to work...it is still being a lame download for me, and I have tried everything that I could think of, which isn't much, but normally it works...


----------



## LoKe

Worked fine for me.  Great video, the only downside is I've already completed pretty much everything in that video, and I'll be gone before the next one!


----------



## Celticgirl

It's taking forever to download for me...1-2% per minute.

LoKe, one of us has been imbimbing tonight because I couldn't make much sense out of your above post.


----------



## Mike Baker

bms said:
			
		

> First full episode of Basic Up came out yesterday:
> 
> http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/LF/English/podcast/basicup_001.mp4
> 
> Keep your eyes on the Army podcasts .


Darn, it doesn't work for me.


----------



## LoKe

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> LoKe, one of us has been imbimbing tonight because I couldn't make much sense out of your above post.


Ah, probably my mistake.  I leave for Basic on the 8th and I've already completed most of the process detailed in the video.  I was hoping for another inside look at what's to come.


----------



## S.Simpson

LoKe said:
			
		

> Ah, probably my mistake.  I leave for Basic on the 8th and I've already completed most of the process detailed in the video.  I was hoping for another inside look at what's to come.



You could always go over the little previews they've got  If you're that interesting... but I guess you've already watched them?


----------



## Celticgirl

LoKe said:
			
		

> Ah, probably my mistake.  I leave for Basic on the 8th and I've already completed most of the process detailed in the video.  I was hoping for another inside look at what's to come.



Now that I understood.


----------



## benny88

deej96 said:
			
		

> can you tell me how you magically was able to get it to work...it is still being a lame download for me, and I have tried everything that I could think of, which isn't much, but normally it works...



  Sorry Deej,

   I didn't do anything specific, just kept trying "Download Podcast" and eventually it turned up in my iTunes downloading. Good luck


----------



## Maelstrom

I had trouble at first as well. Try this...

Right click the link

Save Target As


----------



## Rocketryan

Just finished watching, pretty sweet, kind of neat to see a bit down the road what I still got left for recruiting process


----------



## Celticgirl

Grrr...only at 41%...still! I'm going to bed...will try again tomorrow. (sigh)


----------



## deej96

It finally worked! ...randomly... the thing that helped me is leaving it alone...for a long long time...and then, when I was listening to music, I heard the cheesy intro music!  I was angry and happy all at the same time...


----------



## megany

I downloaded right off the Army site and it took about nine minutes (I was timing it)... I'm not sure why it's taking everyone so long.  I just saved it on my desktop.


----------



## deej96

ya, well, my computer is known for not downloading anything to do with CF clips or the actual site for that matter sometimes.  I consider it to be very old and moody...


----------



## SweetNavyJustice

The file is 148MB so however long it takes your computer to download/save that is how long it's going to take before you can watch it.  Use the previous suggestion of right clicking and selecting "Save target as".  Then you can just leave it to download and watch it whenever.


----------



## KMJAB

Give Youtube a try.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0XPc1opjuM


----------



## deej96

The video on youtube is the summary of the series.  The link previously given on the first page is the actual first episode...


----------



## B0nes

So is there only one full episode out or are the rest there.. and what was with the commericial breaks without the commericials  :-\


----------



## S.Simpson

B0nes said:
			
		

> So is there only one full episode out or are the rest there.. and what was with the commericial breaks without the commericials  :-\



It's the CF's way of leaving their options open


----------



## Celticgirl

After several attempts, I _finally_ was able to download and watch the first episode. When will the next one be available?  8)


----------



## Mike Baker

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> After several attempts, I _finally_ was able to download and watch the first episode. When will the next one be available?  8)


Lucky you. I still don't have it.


----------



## Yrys

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Lucky you. I still don't have it.



Well, you can't have everytinhg (I'm referring to the fact that sometimes others people have trouble with the website and not you,
not the fact that you win a contest) .


----------



## Mike Baker

Yrys said:
			
		

> Well, you can't have everytinhg (I'm referring to the fact that sometimes others people have trouble with the website and not you,
> not the fact that you win a contest) .


Almost won, actually. But the rest of the day my team kicked arse in almost all the games 8)


----------



## Lazarus**

Oh man...thats gonna be me next Monday...  :-\


----------



## LoKe

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Lucky you. I still don't have it.


If there are no complaints, I could probably upload a torrent of the file so people who are having trouble could download it.


----------



## Yrys

I don't think it will be a mather of complaint rather then legality.

Would it be legal? Do you know ?


----------



## LoKe

Yrys said:
			
		

> Would it be legal? Do you know ?


Well, torrents have very legal filesharing uses.  As this video is free to view and is linked directly, no revenue would be lost by the party responsible for its distribution.  If the thread creator and the mods give the go ahead, I'd be more than willing to make this video more available.


----------



## S.Simpson

LoKe said:
			
		

> Well, torrents have very legal filesharing uses.  As this video is free to view and is linked directly, no revenue would be lost by the party responsible for its distribution.  If the thread creator and the mods give the go ahead, I'd be more than willing to make this video more available.



File sharing is legal in Canada, that of course depends on the file... If its publicly accessible, as in, on a website, where you can freely download it, I don't think It matters.


----------



## bms

Torrenting is as legal as the transfer of data by any "conventional" means. In fact, many companies make use of torrenting, as it does take the strain and resource usage from them and places it to the users.

 However, I recommend the following link for downloading:

 http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/6_10.asp


----------



## Captain Coffee

As to the legality of sharing the file, I'm no lawyer....

But since it was made with public funds (or DND funds) it seems to me that it's public domain.  Canadian Taxpayers paid for it they're allowed to see it.  

Since they're releasing it on the web it's already cleared for public consumption so it's not classified or anything.

I see no issue.

I had a bit of a wait to download it but it worked fine for me.  Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Fleshy

Sorry if this is a repost, but here is episode 2

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/podcast/basicup_002.mp4


----------



## Yrys

Fleshy said:
			
		

> Sorry if this is a repost



No worry, as you didn's start a thread   !


----------



## Fleshy

It was working a minute ago. But now it doesn't wanna load when i wanna re-download it.  
Damn me for clicking open instead of save.  Now I can only listen to it because it wants to use winamp.


----------



## Celticgirl

It worked for me. Thanks, Fleshy.


----------



## bms

I suggest RealPlayer for all your video viewing needs. It is truly great at it, and it's full screen capabilities are fantastic. Plus, when you're lucky, you find vids in the RM and RMVB formats, which are like 20-80mb per 30 mins of great quality video. It's really great on a laptop... Movie viewing is way better when it's perfectly on a full screen.

 Oh, and for all those people with issues downloading, try again in 15-30 mins. You should be able to download it again.

 On the other side, the http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/podcast/basicup_002.mp4 link does work, and quite well. The only issue is that I couldn't find Episode 2 on the 
website at all... So, I guess I'll check the url of http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/podcast/basicup_003.mp4 all next week .

 Thanks for digging up Episode 2 for us  .


----------



## Mike Baker

Dang, another one that doesn't work..


----------



## Celticgirl

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Dang, another one that doesn't work..



Mike, do you have RealPlayer? As bms suggested above, it's a good player to use for this kind of thing. It's a free download at www.realplayer.com.


----------



## bms

Episode 3 isn't out yet.

 But, to download Episodes 1 and 2 using [size=10pt]_*Mozilla Firefox*_[/size]:





> 1. Find the link.
> 
> [See Step_1.PNG for what it looks like]





> 2. Right click the link.
> 
> [See Step_2.PNG for what it looks like]





> 3. Click "Save Link As...".
> 
> [See Step_3.PNG for what it looks like]





> 4. Use the "Save As" dialog box to browse and save where you want the video to be.
> 
> [See Step_4.PNG for what it looks like]


----------



## Mike Baker

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Mike, do you have RealPlayer? As bms suggested above, it's a good player to use for this kind of thing. It's a free download at www.realplayer.com.


I'm more of a Windows Media Player person myself. But I will try RealPlayer once I have dinner finished


----------



## Mike Baker

bms said:
			
		

> Episode 3 isn't out yet.
> 
> But, to download Episodes 1 and 2 using [size=10pt]_*Mozilla Firefox*_[/size]:
> 
> 1. Find the link.
> 
> [See Step_1.PNG for what it looks like]
> 
> 2. Right click the link.
> 
> [See Step_2.PNG for what it looks like]
> 
> 3. Click "Save Link As...".
> 
> [See Step_3.PNG for what it looks like]
> 
> 4. Use the "Save As" dialog box to browse and save where you want the video to be.
> 
> [See Step_4.PNG for what it looks like]


Hey I can do that with IE too ;D


----------



## Mike Baker

;D Got 'em.


----------



## joonrooj

What's with the giant "Hoo-ah!" at the 'commercial' break?
I thought we (CF) didn't do that. Like at a mini brief held by a warrant during Bison Warrior '07 the warrant said "everyone understand?" and the two Americans who were staying with us in the barracks, let out a "Hoo-ah!" and everyone just stared at them till they went away. Good friends to have though  Both were cooks, I got twice as much food then normal ;D


----------



## slowmode

Wait, the old ones that were out that were like 5min long, those were just previews? Cool guess its time for me to start watching


----------



## EricG

In french 

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=-2F2bIs3YqQ  Part 1
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=ga9gAv3wUn4 Part 2


----------



## lone bugler

did the save link as thing for episode 2, it's gonna take 3 hours! and this is the second time i tried to download episode 2, the first one just stopped at 2% and stayed there, never finished


----------



## aaronrogers

I am not really sure whats up with the site. The first couple of times I tried to download it the download just stopped but then about the third time I tried a little later on it downloaded in 10 minutes.


----------



## B0nes

I'm pretty sure it has to do with internet connection. In Mississauga I have a slower connection and it doesn't load, well I won't wait more than 5 minutes for it.

Here in Hamilton I have a much better connection and it's there in seconds.


----------



## lone bugler

watched episode 2 last night. makes me wanna go to BMQ so bad, i know it's not fun and games, just miss the discipline, getting that perfect hospital corner on your bed, doing drill ;D


----------



## newr

lone bugler said:
			
		

> watched episode 2 last night. makes me wanna go to BMQ so bad, i know it's not fun and games, just miss the discipline, getting that perfect hospital corner on your bed, doing drill ;D



You aren't the only one. With my Med file in limbo it seems, I've become very anxious waiting for my call of approval or declination.


----------



## milley

Wow, very good videos there.
I can't wait for the next one(s). 
It makes me wish I was those few years older...


----------



## Dolphado

Anyone know if episode 3 is out yet? If it is could someone please post a link?  Thank you.


----------



## bcrawford

Episode 3 has not been released yet as of 12:56PM today.  This is assuming it is to be posted at the same location, and using the same naming conventions.  If it is, its address will be: http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/LF/English/podcast/basicup_003.mp4.

Does anyone know what the release schedule is?


----------



## tabernac

The first PO (Robinson?) was having too much fun messing with their heads.... Gotta love it. I know I will.


----------



## deej96

> Does anyone know what the release schedule is?



Don't think there is an actual schedule.  The release of each episode has been very random...but always approximately a week apart, give or take a few days.


----------



## Welshy

Captain Coffee said:
			
		

> But since it was made with public funds (or DND funds) it seems to me that it's public domain.  Canadian Taxpayers paid for it they're allowed to see it.
> 
> Since they're releasing it on the web it's already cleared for public consumption so it's not classified or anything.



You are entirely correct, in fact the CBC is going to start releasing HD programming through torrents. This is a first for North America. Their mandate is to provide tax payers with access to media through the most efficient means possible because of the use of public funds. So the same thing applies here.


----------



## benny88

bcrawford said:
			
		

> Episode 3 has not been released yet as of 12:56PM today.  This is assuming it is to be posted at the same location, and using the same naming conventions.  If it is, its address will be: http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/LF/English/podcast/basicup_003.mp4.


 

Not working for me. Anyone?


----------



## deej96

> Not working for me. Anyone?



If you look closely at what bcrawford actually said, it is noted that Ep.3 isn't out yet...



> Episode 3 has not been released yet as of 12:56PM today



They don't show when the new episodes come on in the army podcast either, so it's just a waiting game...


----------



## benny88

deej96 said:
			
		

> If you look closely at what bcrawford actually said, it is noted that Ep.3 isn't out yet...
> 
> They don't show when the new episodes come on in the army podcast either, so it's just a waiting game...



   Whoops, duh. Thanks Deej. I should have also said that that link doesn't work even when I replace the 3 with a 2 or 1, so it may not be the right link at all.


----------



## lone bugler

anybody know why you can only find the complete episode #1 on the army news archives when we've already seen episode 2? is there a site where you can find the complete episodes easily?


----------



## newr

Episode 3 released

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/LF/English/podcast/basicup_003.mp4


----------



## Celticgirl

newr said:
			
		

> Episode 3 released
> 
> http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/LF/English/podcast/basicup_003.mp4



Woohoo  ;D


----------



## lone bugler

SICK ;D still, is there a website where all complete episodes can be viewed as they come out, our are we dling the episodes by checking if the link works?


----------



## newr

I've just been checking the links every week... If you search the VODcasts of the DND website you can find hyperlinks to them, but theres no "official" page that i can find with full episode listings


----------



## NL_engineer

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> The first PO (Robinson?) was having too much fun messing with their heads.... Gotta love it. I know I will.



I am going to re-frame from commenting on him, as he has been already braked over the coals on the site.


----------



## Mike Baker

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> I am going to re-frame from commenting on him, as he has been already braked over the coals on the site.


Yep! That he has been.



			
				newr said:
			
		

> Episode 3 released
> 
> http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/LF/English/podcast/basicup_003.mp4


Woo hoo! Something good to do now!


----------



## NL_engineer

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Yep! That he has been.
> Woo hoo! Something good to do now!



so Mike, when you start BMQ?


----------



## Mike Baker

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> so Mike, when you start BMQ?


Hope to find that out in a few weeks. I'll let everyone know, don't worry


----------



## lone bugler

my file's been sent to the unit i wanna join, I called the recruiting officer asking bout my file and they said that the Next intake for BMQ is in june , is that true? cause I'm done school at the end of April and i wanna do BMQ asap, i always thought BMQ was continuous or is that only BMQ for reg force?.... now all i can do is wait for the call, can't stand waiting... this show doesn't help  although it's awsome


----------



## benny88

Search BMQ on this forum. Short answer: depends on unit, and RegF, Res.


----------



## Mike Baker

lone bugler said:
			
		

> my file's been sent to the unit i wanna join, I called the recruiting officer asking bout my file and they said that the Next intake for BMQ is in june , is that true? cause I'm done school at the end of April and i wanna do BMQ asap, i always thought BMQ was continuous or is that only BMQ for reg force?.... now all i can do is wait for the call, can't stand waiting... this show doesn't help  although it's awsome


I'd look at it this way, you have more time for PT to ready yourself once you get there. I would also search BMQ on here, since it depends on many things.

Patience, my friend, is a virtue. 

Now, let's get back on topic.

This is quite a large file (ep. 3). Must be a long show. Any one watch it yet an know how long it is?


----------



## lone bugler

the shows 20-25 minutes per episode, mind you im no couch potato, so i think on the PT front im not badly off


----------



## NL_engineer

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> I'd look at it this way, you have more time for PT to ready yourself once you get there. I would also search BMQ on here, since it depends on many things.
> 
> Patience, my friend, is a virtue.
> 
> Now, let's get back on topic.
> 
> This is quite a large file (ep. 3). Must be a long show. Any one watch it yet an know how long it is?



still trying to download it  :


----------



## Mike Baker

lone bugler said:
			
		

> the shows 20-25 minutes per episode, mind you im no couch potato, so i think on the PT front im not badly off


Ah okay. The other ones downloaded so fast, and this one is really slow.

But remember, you can never do enough PT


----------



## davidk

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Ah okay. The other ones downloaded so fast, and this one is really slow.



Yeah it's slow going here too, but it seems to have picked up in the last few minutes. Mind you, it's still nowhere near as fast as it should be: I'm getting around 60k/sec, when for the others I got around 500k/sec.


----------



## Mike Baker

HighlandIslander said:
			
		

> Yeah it's slow going here too, but it seems to have picked up in the last few minutes. Mind you, it's still nowhere near as fast as it should be: I'm getting around 60k/sec, when for the others I got around 500k/sec.


You have it better then me, I have about 30k/sec!


----------



## benny88

Baahaha "If you need a picture, I will bring one of my mother in"


----------



## davidk

benny88 said:
			
		

> Baahaha "If you need a picture, I will bring one of my mother in"



Don't spoil it for us! :crybaby:


----------



## benny88

HighlandIslander said:
			
		

> Don't spoil it for us! :crybaby:




   Haha not my fault I have a good connection, but ok I won't ruin it.


----------



## Mike Baker

Haha! Finally got 'er! ;D



"MCPL! Don't call me Cpl!" ;D


----------



## davidk

That was a very touchy-feely PT...I've never seen anything like that before.


----------



## benny88

HighlandIslander said:
			
		

> That was a very touchy-feely PT...I've never seen anything like that before.



  Because it's Week One I guess, and the cameras are there.  :  Looks like there are some plugs on that platoon, hopefully they'll shape up rather than ship out.


----------



## NL_engineer

Did the MCPL say "Good work *GUYS*"? at the end of PT?


----------



## Dolphado

obviously they're being a little nicer then usual, I mean come on, they have camera's in their faces all day. Even my gym teacher in college wasn't that nice!  i remember on the first day he said that we had to run till someone puked cause someone always did on the first day of gym.  Oh how I miss those 2 hour gym classes. they were so much fun. Nothing like log rolling as a class holding ankles to get your spirits up in the morning!


----------



## deej96

> Did the MCPL say "Good work GUYS"? at the end of PT?



I'm pretty sure he was just commenting on the group as a whole.  Although to be correct he should have said 'people' or 'lowly recruits'


----------



## grmpz1

is it only 5 episodes long ?


----------



## NL_engineer

deej96 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure he was just commenting on the group as a whole.  Although to be correct he should have said 'people' or 'lowly recruits'



I know that.  He was supposed to say TROOPS, as it is non-gender specific.


----------



## deej96

haha ya, but when talking to a group, the term 'guys' has just become generalized so that it is not gender specific any more, even though the tehcnical meaning is different.  Well at least, that is what I have seen.  People should just stop caring about genders and instead care about people.


----------



## vonGarvin

I have often referred to a group of soldiers as "guys", and if there are females present, I preface it by saying that my younger daughter refers to a group of her female friends as "guys".  In the singular, guy refers to a male human.  In the plural, it is not gender specific (according to my 7 year old's use of the term).  And, as they say, "Out of the mouths of babes" (or words to that effect)


----------



## NL_engineer

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> I have often referred to a group of soldiers as "guys", and if there are females present, I preface it by saying that my younger daughter refers to a group of her female friends as "guys".  In the singular, guy refers to a male human.  In the plural, it is not gender specific (according to my 7 year old's use of the term).  And, as they say, "Out of the mouths of babes" (or words to that effect)



I prefer the word "ladies" when addressing mixed gender groups (army only, and only the guys in the Troop), all the guys will laugh. MMR ockpainter you know you can never get away with calling a course guys, different with your own troops; last time I called a course guys (only men present at the time) a CWO apperard out of no were (you can guess how it ended) 



			
				deej96 said:
			
		

> haha ya, but when talking to a group, the term 'guys' has just become generalized so that it is not gender specific any more, even though the tehcnical meaning is different.  Well at least, that is what I have seen.  People should just stop caring about genders and instead care about people.



Can you please expand on your profile?


----------



## benny88

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> a CWO apperard out of no were



   I think they're issued teleportation devices.


----------



## Celticgirl

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Did the MCPL say "Good work *GUYS*"? at the end of PT?



I used to call my students (males and females mixed) "guys" all the time. In the plural form, it can refer to either or both genders. 

That cranky PO continues to crack me up. "If you fall on me, I'll be p####d off!" I hope he's on my course.  ;D


----------



## lone bugler

benny88 said:
			
		

> I think they're issued teleportation devices.



everybody know that CWO's have their own "secret" organization were they issue them teleportation devices. they also receive ninja training and grow eyes on the back of their heads. Besides the father and the son and the holy ghost, the CWO  si the most omniscient being and knows everything that's going on in his/her base. they will appear out of no where as soon as your slacking or doing something your not suppose to do, and disappear just as fast. They eat paper work and spit it back out at an alarming rate and seem to never sleep.

I remember an old reg Force CWO drilled us for our SLC cadet grad parade, scared everyone to death, but we got it done real good and with 600 cadets you can hear him yell anywhere on the flight line

therefore i want to thank every CWO in the CF


----------



## tabernac

The guy who couldn't get up that small A-frame.... Wouldn't wanna be him, thats for sure. OR the person who lost their balance and fell on the plank bridge...


----------



## benny88

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> The guy who couldn't get up that small A-frame.... Wouldn't wanna be him, thats for sure. OR the person who lost their balance and fell on the plank bridge...





   Baaahaha, our staff made us yell a French curse word when running across the bridge. (TABERNACLE!) A guy on my course bailed too, but he smacked his chin and needed stitches. Good times.


----------



## vonGarvin

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> I prefer the word "ladies" when addressing mixed gender groups (army only, and only the guys in the Troop), all the guys will laugh. MMR ockpainter you know you can never get away with calling a course guys, different with your own troops; last time I called a course guys (only men present at the time) *a CWO apperard out of no were * (you can guess how it ended)


I no longer worry about CWOs    >


----------



## NL_engineer

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> I no longer worry about CWOs    >



but it doesn't take him/her to get something done about it, especially now with his/her blackberry.


----------



## vonGarvin

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> but it doesn't take him/her to get something done about it, especially now with his/her blackberry.


Not to sound all persnickity, but I am monumentally disinterested in what a CWO thinks of what I do/say.  
(Yes, that's sarcasm)

I care enough to take sound advice from a CWO, but if a CWO is worried that I may say "guys" when women are present, then that CWO has jumped the shark, IMPO.


----------



## Dolphado

Any news on the next episode? I can't seem to get enough of this show, I'm really enjoying it! Vastly more entertaining then "The Wiggles" and "Little Bear" that I get to listen to 90% of the time


----------



## bms

Heh. Don't get too hooked, there are only 5 Episodes in total, and we are waiting on Episode 4 to be posted.


----------



## Dolphado

I can't help it, at the moment though i think an instructional video on how to properly shiny your boots would be more entertaining then what I'm stuck watching at the moment.  Never underestimate the power of Toopi and Binoo to calm 2 rambunctious kids though!


----------



## Celticgirl

Dolphado said:
			
		

> I can't help it, at the moment though i think an instructional video on how to properly shiny your boots would be more entertaining then what I'm stuck watching at the moment.  Never underestimate the power of Toopi and Binoo to calm 2 rambunctious kids though!



My Toopy and Binoo days are over (knock wood)...now it's Spongebob Squarepants that keeps "us" entertained, and I have to admit, the show makes me laugh!  ;D


----------



## bms

Heh... I don't know how you can out up with it


----------



## Dolphado

I learned at an early age how to block things out hehe (2 sisters 8 and 10 years younger then me)


----------



## KMJAB

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/LF/English/podcast/basicup_004.mp4

Just posting the link to make it easy to test to see if episode 4 is up yet. 

As of right now, not yet.


----------



## Captain Coffee

Anyone checked out the French version?  Whatever it's called.  I'm billingual enough that I'd understand most of what's going on.  

Is it any different?  Anybody?

I loved watching Dumont call the group for the morning PT...  hilarious!    ...sure it's only week one but we know from the sneak preview clips that things haven't changed too much by week 6!  

She comes to attention and flicks her friggin' hair to the side.... :

But like I said, I have to remember it's only week one...


----------



## grmpz1

episode 4 now on the website  ;D


----------



## newr

grmpz1 said:
			
		

> episode 4 now on the website  ;D



Right on, thanks!


----------



## Mike Baker

Sweet. Something to do after school


----------



## Mike Baker

Pretty slow trying to get it. Slow for anyone else?

Baker


----------



## newr

Baker said:
			
		

> Pretty slow trying to get it. Slow for anyone else?
> 
> Baker



I was running at about 24-30 Kbps this afternoon

*edit* However, It did lock up on me twice


----------



## Mike Baker

It isn't that bad for me now. 1/4 of the way there.


----------



## newr

Baker said:
			
		

> It isn't that bad for me now. 1/4 of the way there.



Good episode... Worth the wait


----------



## newr

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/LF/English/podcast/basicup_005.mp4

Basic Up Episode 5... Already Up


----------



## Captain Coffee

Has anyone seen the french episodes?  I don't want to spend time downloading them if they're just the same with sub-tittles.

Episode 5 was the best one so far I think!  I've been waiting to see the rest of the "Dumont Incident!"

I liked it because he wasn't just chewing her out for the sake of it and I think at the end of it she might have actually learned something.  Then again maybe not...I guess we'll see.

I have to admit, even though I was kind of down on her when I started watching she did give what I thought was a good answer later on:

"Well Private Dumont, in week 6, trying your hardest isn't good enough."

"Well, I'll do better."

That answer shows the right attitude, given the circumstances.  Anyone starting their BMQ should internalise that.
During the rest of her inspection, that we saw, she was pretty bad.

Let's see if she's able to pull it out over the rest of her training.


----------



## newr

Haven't seen the french ones... i would assume its the same...

damn these slow Download speeds, it has locked my download up twice now


----------



## lone bugler

if anyone has Itunes i suggest getting the army.ca podcast, the dl works every time instead of this link which sometimes breaks down. anyhow episode 5 can't be the end can it? I mean theres no showing of field exercise and grad, etc. I'd say at least 2 or 3 more episodes.


----------



## piledhighcurls

Hi there;

Basic Up, Season One, has 9 episodes in English, and it's French Equivalent, _La voie du succés_, has 6 episodes. We hope to have all the episodes up by weeks end.

Thanks;
-Webmaster, Official Army Website


----------



## davidk

It's on iTunes? All I can find is the Army News Podcast. What exactly are you searching for to find it?


----------



## tabernac

Sure is on iTunes! It's posted under "Canadian Army News Vodcast."

Sgt: "And what are you doing this weekend?"

Recruit: "Drinking!"

Oh, and gotta love the corny music from the 80's.


----------



## Welshy

Haven't seen too much of the guys during the show. I guess the girl is more interesting than the guys. Maybe they want to show that women can do it and attract more female candidates.


----------



## grmpz1

that was pretty fast compared to how long it took to upload episode 4


----------



## Service

Are the instructors taking it easy because of the cameras?

I kinda of wish they showed more of the other recruits


----------



## leroi

Army Webmistress said:
			
		

> Hi there;
> 
> Basic Up, Season One, has 9 episodes in English, and it's French Equivalent, _La voie du succés_, has 6 episodes. We hope to have all the episodes up by weeks end.
> 
> Thanks;
> -Webmaster, Official Army Website



Army Webmistress,

I'm wondering if _Basic Up _ will be available for private sector purchase. It would be a great addition to our university career centre library.  Does anyone know?

leroi


----------



## grmpz1

lone bugler said:
			
		

> if anyone has Itunes i suggest getting the army.ca podcast, the dl works every time instead of this link which sometimes breaks down. anyhow episode 5 can't be the end can it? I mean theres no showing of field exercise and grad, etc. I'd say at least 2 or 3 more episodes.



your right there are more episodes coming because i remember seeing the series summary on youtube and there was scene where one of the girls had that camouflage stuff on her face and another scene where one of the guys was crying


----------



## piledhighcurls

leroi said:
			
		

> Army Webmistress,
> 
> I'm wondering if _Basic Up _ will be available for private sector purchase. It would be a great addition to our university career centre library.  Does anyone know?
> 
> leroi



Leroi;

I myself am unable to answer that, but if you were to submit your inquiry to the Feedback section of the Army website, located at http://armyapp.forces.gc.ca/Army/English/4_2.asp?FlashEnabled=1&, another member of the Web staff will be able to answer your question.

Regards;
-Army Webmistress


----------



## Greymatters

Sounds like something we should have on this site - a 'Basic Up' section for where all the new guys/girls and applicants to the CF can go and look up their favorite questions.  Of course it would be a lot of work to set up...


----------



## Big Foot

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/LF/English/podcast/basicup_006.mp4
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/LF/English/podcast/basicup_007.mp4
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/LF/English/podcast/basicup_008.mp4
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/LF/English/podcast/basicup_009.mp4

I know at least the first 2 of these links works, downloading them now.


----------



## piledhighcurls

Good morning;

All of the _Basic Up_, and it's French equivalent, _La voie du succès_, have now been posted, and are available for your viewing pleasure.

If you have any comments or questions regarding Basic Up, please submit them via the Feedback section of the Army website.

Thank you!


----------



## Yrys

Army Webmistress said:
			
		

> _La voie du succés_



The accent is in the reverse position as : succès , in french  .

I was going to write that there isn't any accent on it, but I've check the dictionnary before posting  :-[   !


----------



## Celticgirl

Army Webmistress said:
			
		

> Good morning;
> 
> All of the _Basic Up_, and it's French equivalent, _La voie du succés_, have now been posted, and are available for your viewing pleasure.
> 
> If you have any comments or questions regarding Basic Up, please submit them via the Feedback section of the Army website.
> 
> Thank you!



Excellent! I am really enjoying these videos. I am a little concerned after watching #4, though. I have very long hair and want to keep it long, so all the talk about maybe cutting girls' hair had me cringing!  :-\


----------



## Yrys

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Excellent! I am really enjoying these videos. I am a little concerned after watching #4, though. I have very long hair and want to keep it long, so all the talk about maybe cutting girls' hair had me cringing!  :-\



If "tresses" (braid ?) are acceptable, you might want to go the "tresses africaines" way, if you don't mind passing 2 days after basic
to undo it   !

It took a friend 5 hours to do mine, and me 3 to undo them a month later!


----------



## Dolphado

Just do what my sisters taught me to do, they're in cadets and passed the knowledge up to me.  Lots of gel and hair spray, brush it back, twist and wrap it around itself, pin to head with about 5 billion bobby pins without looking like a pin cushion and then cover the bun with a hair net close to your hair colour. TADA instant bun that'll stay through the roughest workout or training.  (I have hair halfway down my back and can't do a french braid to save my life)  Even works on very fine or thin hair. Just spray the whole thing again after your done, and it should stay put no problem. should only take about 30 secs longer then brushing your hair once you get it as part of a routine.


----------



## Yrys

Dolphado said:
			
		

> should only take about 30 secs longer then brushing your hair once you get it as part of a routine.



You must be really more fast then I on the hair thing, I couldn't do that in 10 minutes!!!


----------



## Dolphado

I've been practicing. ;D


----------



## Celticgirl

Yrys said:
			
		

> You must be really more fast then I on the hair thing, I couldn't do that in 10 minutes!!!



Me neither, Yrys! It takes me longer than that to put my daughter's hair in pigtails in the morning! I can see I'll have to get up early in Basic just to have time to fix my hair properly.


----------



## vonGarvin

Or all you grrrls could just cut your hair ;D

(OK: I'm running away now!)


----------



## Yrys

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> (OK: I'm running away now!)



Your better be  :tsktsk:  !

 :tank:


----------



## PMedMoe

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Or all you grrrls could just cut your hair ;D
> 
> (OK: I'm running away now!)



I was going to suggest the same thing and I won't run away!!  ;D


----------



## Dolphado

I would but I look like a 12 year old boy with short hair. Although I may try it when I'm older since I loose about a good 10 to 12 years with short hair.


----------



## PMedMoe

Well, you don't have to cut it really short and it does grow back, you know!


----------



## Dolphado

I know, but then what do i do with it when its not pined under a hat? I've had long hair almost my whole life.  Plus I got the getting hair up and outta the way down packed (I have 2 little ones so hair down is a bad and painful thing) But enough thread hyjacking hehehehe, I'm done  :-[


----------



## aesop081

I like having long hair, i dont know how you army people can live with short hair


----------



## Celticgirl

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Well, you don't have to cut it really short and it does grow back, you know!



It took a long time (years) to grow my hair as long as it is now. Besides, I don't want to make my significant other cry.


----------



## Mike Baker

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I like having long hair, i dont know how you army people can live with short hair


And here I am, still a Civy, an I hate long hair


----------



## Yrys

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I like having long hair, i dont know how you army people can live with short hair



What do you call "long hair" Aviator   ?


----------



## Kruggle

I have very long hair, too! I have been debating whether I want to put it up in a bun with a lot of spray and what not, but I wonder if the smell of spray would attract bugs, especially bees? My hair is down to my lower back now so I guess I still have to cut some of it in order to make it into a good little bun. Hmm.


----------



## vonGarvin

Prior to signing up, I had long hair.  I mean past my shoulders.  Yes, I was a mid-80's head banger.  Still am one at heart.  But, you must know, my headbanging did NOT involve Twisted Sister, Motley Crue or other "hairspray" bands.  My list included:
Iron Maiden
Voi Vod
Anthrax
Venom
et al.


----------



## PMedMoe

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> It took a long time (years) to grow my hair as long as it is now.



I know what you mean, that's why mine is short as I would be years in the "in-between" stage!!   ;D 
I tried it when I was in the ResF.  Took me three years to get it just above my shoulders. :-[


----------



## Dolphado

Kruggle said:
			
		

> but I wonder if the smell of spray would attract bugs, especially bees?


No more then usual I would think, but then again with no idea as to where your comming from a normal bug filled day for me could be a horrible swarm for you. I live in the sticks and grew up around mosquito's, black flys, hornets, bees, you name it and if it lives up here, I was either stung or bitten by it hahaha.


----------



## bms

Well, that's 9 Episodes of _Basic Up_. / C'est neuf emissions des _La voie du succés_ à l'anglais.

Episode 1 - http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/LF/English/podcast/basicup_001.mp4
Episode 2 - http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/LF/English/podcast/basicup_002.mp4
Episode 3 - http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/LF/English/podcast/basicup_003.mp4
Episode 4 - http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/LF/English/podcast/basicup_004.mp4
Episode 5 - http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/LF/English/podcast/basicup_005.mp4
Episode 6 - http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/LF/English/podcast/basicup_006.mp4
Episode 7 - http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/LF/English/podcast/basicup_007.mp4
Episode 8 - http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/LF/English/podcast/basicup_008.mp4
Episode 9 - http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/LF/English/podcast/basicup_009.mp4

 I hope you enjoy them(and they are findable with a search for both french and english users alike).


----------



## Mike Baker

Wow! Well, this is going to be a fun few days!


----------



## Ak.abdale

I though there were only going to be 5 episodes. Can anyone explain why there are 9 on here?


----------



## slowmode

Time to watch them all ^^


----------



## benny88

Pte Weremko pissing anyone else off? The comment "I would be a lazy [course senior], I wouldn't do anything!" seems wildly inappropriate for Week 7-8. Also, Pte Dumont slamming her kit around and pouting after a bad inspection and lipping off to an instructor seems way out of place in Week 6 as well.


----------



## slowmode

benny88 said:
			
		

> Pte Weremko pissing anyone else off? The comment "I would be a lazy [course senior], I wouldn't do anything!" seems wildly inappropriate for Week 7-8. Also, Pte Dumont slamming her kit around and pouting after a bad inspection and lipping off to an instructor seems way out of place in Week 6 as well.


When I saw Dumont do that I was just like "oh my god" , Like correct me if i'm wrong but it looked like she was kinda showing off the PO. Its week 6 like come on everything should be really good by then...no excuses really. But also i'm not sure of her name but the girl who's shown a lot with black hair....she complains so much.


----------



## benny88

slowmode said:
			
		

> Its week 6 like come on everything should be really good by then...no excuses really.



   It's not so much her mistakes on inspection, as I'm sure you know slowmode, they're ALWAYS gonna find something wrong;  :crybaby: it was her reaction. At week 6 you should have thicker skin, and even the first day you should have more sense than to talk back like that.

Edit: Just got a load of that PO in the first couple of minutes of episode 8. A most glorious mustache. I can't say I would be able to keep a straigh face if he was jacking me up with that thing in my face


----------



## slowmode

benny88 said:
			
		

> It's not so much her mistakes on inspection, as I'm sure you know slowmode, they're ALWAYS gonna find something wrong;  :crybaby: it was her reaction. At week 6 you should have thicker skin, and even the first day you should have more sense than to talk back like that.
> 
> Edit: Just got a load of that PO in the first couple of minutes of episode 8. A most glorious mustache. I can't say I would be able to keep a straigh face if he was jacking me up with that thing in my face



   Oh I completely see where your coming from, hey if they dindt keep finding stuff it would not be much of an inspection. But i'm still surprised the troops did not get there emotions intact by week 6. But in the end everyone starts somewhere and ends somewhere. 

P.S : I so wish I could get a mustache like that


----------



## midgetcop

I haven't even BEEN to basic yet, but even my mouth hung open when I saw that girl talking back during inspection. I thought the PO handled it pretty well, considering that she must have been digging herself into a giant trench at that point. 

Those ruck marches look tough! How much did they say...35kg? That's over half my body weight..! 

Fun times ahead.


----------



## slowmode

the_midge said:
			
		

> I haven't even BEEN to basic yet, but even my mouth hung open when I saw that girl talking back during inspection. I thought the PO handled it pretty well, considering that she must have been digging herself into a giant trench at that point.
> 
> Those ruck marches look tough! How much did they say...35kg? That's over half my body weight..!
> 
> Fun times ahead.



Well I just went to weigh my ruck right now and it is 49.2 Pounds.


----------



## benny88

slowmode said:
			
		

> Well I just went to weigh my ruck right now and it is 49.2 Pounds.



   Mine for the 13km was over 70 lbs, IIRC. Closer to the 35 kg mark. I remember doing a 6km march with about 45-50 lbs, was that what you just did?


----------



## slowmode

benny88 said:
			
		

> Mine for the 13km was over 70 lbs, IIRC. Closer to the 35 kg mark. I remember doing a 6km march with about 45-50 lbs, was that what you just did?



    Well from what I see most people on my courses were in the 30-40 pound mark. I thought i'd add more and make it 50 or so just to get the extra workout. For the 13km I remember hearing that your ruck has to weigh 40 pounds then you have your FFO.


----------



## aesop081

My suitcase weighs about 40-45 pounds but its not too bad, those little wheels on the end help alot.


----------



## benny88

slowmode said:
			
		

> Well from what I see most people on my courses were in the 30-40 pound mark. I thought i'd add more and make it 50 or so just to get the extra workout. For the 13km I remember hearing that your ruck has to weigh 40 pounds then you have your FFO.




   Oooh yeah sorry, I didn't realize you weren't including your weapon and FFO and everything. I guess just the ruck would be closer to 40.


----------



## slowmode

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> My suitcase weighs about 40-45 pounds but its not too bad, those little wheels on the end help alot.



   I want to get those new rucks in the system, the ones with the internal frame


----------



## PuckChaser

slowmode said:
			
		

> I want to get those new rucks in the system, the ones with the internal frame



I'm sure you'll get one as soon as you get to a Combat Engineer unit.


----------



## NL_engineer

I can't wate to watch the rest ;D

But I still have 50 hrs left on this dam ex :


----------



## Mike Baker

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> I can't wate to watch the rest ;D
> 
> But I still have 50 hrs left on this dam ex :


Trust me, they are great!


----------



## NL_engineer

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> My suitcase weighs about 40-45 pounds but its not too bad, those little wheels on the end help alot.



But is it issued ? ;D


----------



## Celticgirl

I wonder why they focused so much on Weremko and not on the others who were being profiled (supposedly)? I have to say that her attitude really bugs me.


----------



## newr

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I wonder why they focused so much on Weremko and not on the others who were being profiled (supposedly)? I have to say that her attitude really bugs me.



I would assume they are trying advertise by using Weremko.  
"Hey look, if she can do it, why can't you?" 

And myself, I will not be in basic until Monday, however I wouldn't dare bring that kind of attitude that she had even in farnham. That's just Un-freaking-believable


----------



## lone bugler

could also be the fact to emphasize females in the military and how they are no fully integrated inot every aspect of training, Didn't the intro start with something about what year females were finally part of BMQ?


----------



## midgetcop

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I wonder why they focused so much on Weremko and not on the others who were being profiled (supposedly)? I have to say that her attitude really bugs me.



They should just profile *me*.  ;D


----------



## benny88

lone bugler said:
			
		

> could also be the fact to emphasize females in the military and how they are no fully integrated inot every aspect of training, Didn't the intro start with something about what year females were finally part of BMQ?



   They could have picked better to profile. I know of some girls under 110 lbs who were pretty damn hard at CFLRS, with good attitudes to boot. 

   IMHO Weremko and Dumont set a bad example for women wanting to join the Forces. For those of you who have not yet done IAP/BMQ, NEVER ask an instructor "Are you serious?" or say "I dunno."  :


----------



## zzyzx723

Great show, just finished Ep 9 and I leave for BMQ on Saturday morning. It got me really hyped up.  ;D

As an aside, Weremko's sister is a dime. :blotto:


----------



## benny88

zzyzx723 said:
			
		

> As an aside, Weremko's sister is a dime. :blotto:



  Seen.


----------



## Celticgirl

benny88 said:
			
		

> They could have picked better to profile. I know of some girls under 110 lbs who were pretty damn hard at CFLRS, with good attitudes to boot.
> 
> IMHO Weremko and Dumont set a bad example for women wanting to join the Forces. For those of you who have not yet done IAP/BMQ, NEVER ask an instructor "Are you serious?" or say "I dunno."  :



At the grad ceremony, Weremko mentioned that there were 12 females starting out and only 3 graduated. I guess at the time of the Basic Up taping, there weren't too many success stories to profile. Weremko didn't even complete the ruck march, so I can only imagine how the others fared.  :


----------



## armyvern

lone bugler said:
			
		

> could also be the fact to emphasize females in the military and how they are no fully integrated inot every aspect of training, Didn't the intro start with something about what year females were finally part of BMQ?



I did the exact same Basic Trg (now known as BMQ) waaaaaayyy back in 1988 as the male counterparts in my Platoon (6 platoon - 8804 BTW) and section. After two friggin' decades you'd think we'd be over this hump by now, funny thing is CF members seem to be over it. 

Two decades !! Get over it already. The females and males in the CF certainly seemed to have gotten over the "what a shock "a girl!!" factor. 

Why the heck are you still focussing on this "female" thing?? We all do our training, we all do our jobs, and we all pass or fail. Sex plays no part -- why must it continue to play a part in those you "choose" to profile --- track etc? Two decades later, girls, just ain't so special anymore -- at least they're not _supposed_ to be.


----------



## benny88

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I did the exact same Basic Trg (now known as BMQ) waaaaaayyy back in 1988 as the male counterparts in my Platoon (6 platoon - 8804 BTW) and section. After two friggin' decades you'd think we'd be over this hump by now, funny thing is CF members seem to be over it.
> 
> Two decades !! Get over it already. *The females and males in the CF certainly seemed to have gotten over the "what a shock "a girl!!" factor. *
> 
> Why the heck are you still focussing on this "female" thing?? We all do our training, we all do our jobs, and we all pass or fail. Sex plays no part -- why must it continue to play a part in those you "choose" to profile --- track etc? Two decades later, girls, just ain't so special anymore -- at least they're not _supposed_ to be.



  I don't mean to cotradict you Vern, you're entirely right. But I think it that even though people in the CF are no longer shocked by women being fully integrated, the general public may not yet be aware. And I think the point of Basic Up is not for those of us who have already been through to pick it apart, but for people who have not yet joined to get an idea of the course. And if it helps some civvys realize that women are integrated, great, even if it does seem a little dated to us.


----------



## Celticgirl

benny88 said:
			
		

> I don't mean to cotradict you Vern, you're entirely right. But I think it that even though people in the CF are no longer shocked by women being fully integrated, the general public may not yet be aware. And I think the point of Basic Up is not for those of us who have already been through to pick it apart, but for people who have not yet joined to get an idea of the course. And if it helps some civvys realize that women are integrated, great, even if it does seem a little dated to us.



It is also good for civilian females who are considering applying to the military to be able to identify with CF females, so seeing them in their military roles is encouraging. This is why you will see posters in recruiting offices that show both males and females in various roles (and in different elements as shown by their uniforms). 

It actually disturbed me to see how Dumont and Weremko comported themselves on their BMQ because it seemed to me that they themselves were trying to play the 'I'm just a girl' card, which is not cool. I didn't see them being treated any differently. They were fully integrated. Perhaps they were playing up to the cameras, I don't know, but I thought they were making themselves look pretty foolish at various points.

Now that I have watched all the episodes of Basic Up, I think part of the reason Weremko was profiled so much more than the others is the fact that she was so talkative and animated. I also noticed that they interviewed one of the guys about his 'attitude problem' towards the end and that could be part of the reason we didn't see very much of that particular guy. Apparently, he was very close to being released, but he did graduate.


----------



## bms

Actaully, if you watch the series over a couple times, you notice that Hardinge and Collins are often on camera, they are just kind of hard to recognize.


----------



## Mike Baker

bms said:
			
		

> Actaully, if you watch the series over a couple times, you notice that Hardinge and Collins are often on camera, they are just kind of hard to recognize.


Yep, they are. But they just never talked to them as much as they did with Weremko.


----------



## bms

Remember, that Basic Up is about triumphs and defeats. Since both Hardinge and Collins were alright most of the time and did well. Even the staff said Hardinge was good. This means they got little camera time. However, notice that when Hardinge got hurt, he was in nearly every scene. 

 Drama makes good TV(usually). I mean, would you rather watch someone being chewed out, crying, and arguing, or watch a bunch of people doing things correctly and such? Ratings dictate the former, and thats what we got, because the majority is what decides everything.


----------



## Captain Coffee

It might be possible that they chose certain people to follow from the start (they did get them at the recruiting centers when they came in) and once they started following them they just stuck with them.  Or maybe they weren't even chosen. More likely that CFRG just assigned them some recrutis at random.  The fact that Weremko has a tendency to complain or that Hudson put in his VR after 3 days was just left to chance.

If they followed everyone in the platoon, we'd see everyone for 10 seconds and nobody for any real length of time.

Also it seems like Weremko was in a different platoon than the other guys.  It was winter at Farnham for the men and Fall or Spring for the women (Fall I think).

As to the comments about the females in BMQ and what kind of example people like Dumont set, there were other females in there that did well and I we see them do well.  Look at Shave (Shane?) on the repel tower and then afterwards as course senior.  Or Fenton.  Both seemed to finish the course pretty strongly.


----------



## Miko

What do the id cards do? I noticed they needed to swipe this card for access to girls file on the computer.

Thanks.


----------



## Captain Coffee

zzyzx723 said:
			
		

> As an aside, Weremko's sister is a dime. :blotto:



You think she's hot check out the french shows!  Pte Cotnoir's sister drops him off at St. Jean!  WOW! 

I'm drooling in both official languages!


----------



## Jorkapp

Zylem said:
			
		

> What do the id cards do? I noticed they needed to swipe this card for access to girls file on the computer.
> 
> Thanks.



It's a paperless system. Instead of signing a paper copy of a form (e.g. Counseling, Note to File, etc), they type it up, show it to you, and by swiping your card, you are "signing" the form. They don't need to swipe your card to access your file, just to add something to it.


----------



## Miko

AEC Kapp said:
			
		

> It's a paperless system. Instead of signing a paper copy of a form (e.g. Counseling, Note to File, etc), they type it up, show it to you, and by swiping your card, you are "signing" the form. They don't need to swipe your card to access your file, just to add something to it.



Ok thanks, I think they are also used for getting food as well? Correct? What are the cards them self called?

Thanks


----------



## RTaylor

I enjoyed it overall, pretty much what I thought Basic was going to be when I make my return to the uniform.

But for some reason, I kept having the urge to go surfing or watch porn...


----------



## Jorkapp

Zylem said:
			
		

> Ok thanks, I think they are also used for getting food as well? Correct? What are the cards them self called?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, they are also used for getting food. Their technical name is "Exacta Center Card", but they have many monikers around the Mega. Most commonly, "Meal Card", and "That little plastic thing you had better $%^# well not leave upstairs"


----------



## NL_engineer

Is it just me or is that PO always leaning on something  ???


----------



## bms

With his hand on his hip...  :rules:


----------



## RTaylor

LOL that guy...wonder if he ever saw a dentist in his life.

Also wonder if he got jacked up for appearing to be a slovenly slob.


----------



## S.Simpson

RTaylor said:
			
		

> LOL that guy...wonder if he ever saw a dentist in his life.
> 
> Also wonder if he got jacked up for appearing to be a slovenly slob.



Umm?


----------



## RTaylor

The podgy old PO with bad teeth, looked like a mineshaft with busted timbers. And he leaned against everything he could find. I distinctly remember one of our course sergeants on basic got torn up for reaming the recruits over "holding up the walls" meanwhile he was doing it all the time, with hands in pockets.

I did get a kick out of some of the stuff he said, and you knew he was holding back in front of the cameras.


----------



## S.Simpson

Watching it over again, I can't see what you're talking about, sure his teeth aren't perfect, so what?  :


----------



## Rajneesh

Makes me want to go and join up!


----------



## Miko

Rajneesh said:
			
		

> Makes me want to go and join up!



Good, thats what it was shot for.


----------



## lone bugler

so em when does the second season start?


----------



## deej96

> so em when does the second season start?



there's a second season?  wouldn't it be just like the first except with different people....


----------



## aesop081

lone bugler said:
			
		

> so em when does the second season start?



Why bother ?


----------



## Miko

deej96 said:
			
		

> there's a second season?  wouldn't it be just like the first except with different people....



I think its a follow up on the recruits. If there is going to be a second season that is.


----------



## adaminc

Does that much cursing actually go on in the day to days of BMQ? That is the only thing that suprised me. Not that I find it offensive or anything, just suprised.


----------



## S.Simpson

Perhaps filling in the parts they didn't show in the first one?


----------



## S.Simpson

adaminc said:
			
		

> Does that much cursing actually go on in the day to days of BMQ? That is the only thing that suprised me. Not that I find it offensive or anything, just suprised.



What do you mean "that much"? I expected more.


----------



## deej96

> I think its a follow up on the recruits. If there is going to be a second season that is.



they already did that to one of the recruit.  It is up on the podcast...or somewhere on the army website.  Actually, it was posted before the episodes ever came out, when they only had those previews.


----------



## derael

There is more. Depends on staff, but theres usually good healthy doeses of it.


----------



## Rajneesh

I think a second season would be different just because of different recruits, instructors and new training.  Look at how each "Survivor" is different.  I would love to see this on television somewhere like Outdoor Life Network or Discovery.  Is this likely to ever happen?  Probably not.


----------



## Captain Coffee

The full episodes are now on the web!  Some of them are on YouTube and Google Video now too! ;D


----------



## Mike Baker

Captain Coffee said:
			
		

> The full episodes are now on the web!  Some of them are on YouTube and Google Video now too! ;D


They have also been put on the CF site for download, a while ago 


Baker


----------



## Dolphado

All the episodes are on here too.  I think the thread is called "Basic Up - coming soon to the Army website!"  Its on the second page in Basic Training.  Sorry for not linking it, but the search will pull it up too.


----------



## Mike Baker

Here they are 


Baker


----------



## MedTechStudent

Lol sorry I had to point this out.  I LOVE the part on Part 4 I believe when the PO says (and you can't hear to too clearly but its when they are crawling) "You can say F**k around me you know it doesn't bother me, I've only been sailing for like 21 years."

Ha, priceless.


----------



## RTaylor

Some of the most memorable things I remember from my basic is the colorful and creative language and sayings from the instructors.

- you people move like old people f*ck
- drop your cocks put on your socks

I still remember htis old officer, what a great guy. Old school infantry but an amazing sense of humor. Was doing a inspection and he came across this realllyyy nervous guy :

"Son, are you making kissy faces at me? Do you want to make out? I haven't had it from my wife and you're looking pretty, maybe later we can meet out back"

It was great.

Farting on an inspection also caused good times...because when it happened they made us scramble for our gas masks


----------



## Rajneesh

Best line in the whole series-  "This shower is a s**thouse!"


----------



## MedTechStudent

Actually I changed my mind, my *actual* favorite part is when they are learning how to turn on the march in squads.  "Squad Two" gets called about about have the recruits turn the wrong way and almost smack into each other.  It made me all nostalgic and brought back memories of teaching LACs drill.  :-[  **sigh** the good old days.


----------



## bms

At 13:00 of the Episode 8, someone yells "Get your *** down, you're not a porn star!".  ;D

 I laughed pretty hard when I heard that.


----------



## Mike Baker

bms said:
			
		

> At 13:00 of the Episode 8, someone yells "Get your *** down, you're not a porn star!".  ;D
> 
> I laughed pretty hard when I heard that.


That was a pretty good one wasn't it ;D


Baker


----------



## Captain Coffee

My favorite has got to be Weremko in Episode 5? i think.  Doing the obstacle course and she pulls "an ovary muscle."
 ;D

I hope she was joking.  But I was just unsure enough whether or not she was, that I laughed my *#s off.


----------



## Dolphado

LOL I think she meant an abdominal muscle HAHAH But hearing it described as an ovary muscle was great!


----------



## MedTechStudent

Lol oh I never noticed this before.  It really cracks me up in Episode 9 when they are interviewing that recruit with the busted CLs.  The Canadian Anthem comes on and him and and camera man just kind of fall silent with the "oh whoops do we stand, or shut up, or keep talking" thing there.

Funny stuff.


----------



## dukkadukka

Just a general question... Basic Up Episode 4, about 6:16, the PO mentions the "toilet paper" that looks like garbage, not nicely stacked and what not.
My general question is.... IS THAT THE FRIGGEN TOILET PAPER!?!?!??! (It looks like paper towels) Cause man... if it is, I'm smuggling in some nice ol Charmins.  I'm gonna be all scratched up with that!!


----------



## joonrooj

dukkadukka said:
			
		

> Just a general question... Basic Up Episode 4, about 6:16, the PO mentions the "toilet paper" that looks like garbage, not nicely stacked and what not.
> My general question is.... IS THAT THE FRIGGEN TOILET PAPER!?!?!??! (It looks like paper towels) Cause man... if it is, I'm smuggling in some nice ol Charmins.  I'm gonna be all scratched up with that!!


I, nor anyone I know, has ever had a problem with toilet paper, I'm sure it was an accident.
Good luck at BMQ, as soon as you're gone you will miss it.


----------



## Captain Coffee

dukkadukka said:
			
		

> Just a general question... Basic Up Episode 4, about 6:16, the PO mentions the "toilet paper" that looks like garbage, not nicely stacked and what not.
> My general question is.... IS THAT THE FRIGGEN TOILET PAPER!?!?!??! (It looks like paper towels) Cause man... if it is, I'm smuggling in some nice ol Charmins.  I'm gonna be all scratched up with that!!



I'd have to look again, but I think the toilet paper was on another shelf, the paper towels were just what was in frame at that moment.


----------



## Captain Coffee

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Lol oh I never noticed this before.  It really cracks me up in Episode 9 when they are interviewing that recruit with the busted CLs.  The Canadian Anthem comes on and him and and camera man just kind of fall silent with the "oh whoops do we stand, or shut up, or keep talking" thing there.
> 
> Funny stuff.


Yeah too funny.  I think they were rehearsing for the grad parade right?


----------



## MedTechStudent

Captain Coffee said:
			
		

> Yeah too funny.  I think they were rehearsing for the grad parade right?



Couldn't tell you, looks that way.

Funny none the less though.


----------



## Captain Coffee

I saw a little trailer on the Canadian Army News channel on YouTube for a new season of Basic Up!

It said it's coming in 2009.  When exactly that means...who knows...hopefully not December 2009.

Looks pretty sweet.  Already seems like they show more of the training than we got to see in the last series.  Don't have the link handy but it should be their most recent upload.  There's a French one as well.


----------



## AgentSmith

I saw the trailer a few days ago, it looks like it will be good. 

Here's the trailer:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FpQzwuKdXI&feature=channel_page


----------



## forza_milan

NICE. I loved the first season. 

As an aside, when I initially did a search for Basic Up 2 on YouTube, my first hit was:

"Basic Make Up lesson 2"  ;D


----------



## SeaGully

;D
I've been looking forward to the release of BasicUp part deux.
The first 'season' was a great recruiting tool as it gives one an inside look into CFLRS
Much better than any reality tv that's out right now...except maybe Bromance hehe..


----------



## NL_engineer

I thought the old webbing was completely gone from the system.  Just wondering, as they seem to be wearing it in the trailer (or it could just have been shot a wile back). 


Edited for Grammar error


----------



## HItorMiss

Not gone as of last year it was still scale of issue at CFLRS. Borden and Gagetown do temp issue of TV for recruits though.


*EDIT: New info below


----------



## Pea

Webbing is still issued in Borden for QL3 training as well.


----------



## mpdid

Hey thanks for the info on this show. I just watched all 9 season one episodes on YouTube since my course starts January 5. I learnt a lot from watching it there are a lot of do's and dont's. Very entertaining as well, maybe that opinion will change when I'm the one doing the 13km ruck march


----------



## NL_engineer

mpdid said:
			
		

> maybe that opinion will change when I'm the one doing the 13km ruck march



Its not that hard, just make sure you wear proper socks, and boots if you are allowed    and if it gets hard, just look up and put one foot in front of the other.


_Edited to fix grammar error pointed out by Mr. Plow_


----------



## aesop081

Cadet [Insert Random Name] said:
			
		

> *Ahem*
> 
> DUMONT!!!!!
> 
> Too bad we won't have the PO from Season 1. But this still be interesting.



It wasnt all that entertaining the first time around, lets not re-live it.


----------



## S.Simpson

He's a CPO now, I'm fairly certain... saw him twice in and around the school.


I know none of that matters, but it kinda does...


----------



## TN2IC

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Its not that hard, just make *shore* you wear proper socks, and boots if you are allowed



???


----------



## canadian_moose

"I am not a freaking Master Corpral!!!!!!!" Best part.


----------



## Sethekis

Haha I liked the 
"Don't you dare fall on me, if you fall on me I'm going to be pissed"


----------



## Captain Coffee

forza_milan said:
			
		

> As an aside, when I initially did a search for Basic Up 2 on YouTube, my first hit was:
> 
> "Basic Make Up lesson 2"  ;D



LOL I did the same thing too.  Maybe we should have searched Basic Up Reloaded instead.  Is that a tip of the hat to the Matrix you think?  "There is no dust bunny Sgt...."

Did you see the one older recruit in there?  He must be about 50 years old.  Hope he doesn't have to retire before his BMQ is over!   

The group formed up by the aircraft near the begining reminds me of a few cold winter mornings of my own!


----------



## littlelizzard

Well from what I have been hearing I think some of the newcomers to CFLRS should watch more of what its really like out there. For PT its nothing but complaining, i say your whiners, move up to the plate and take what you get. There is nothing worse than a female who loves drama! And I being female can't stand it,makes me wonder if they joined for a little x-tra if ya know what I mean!! harden up ladies your in the military now.


----------



## Goibniu

about the first season of BASIC ... does anyone know of another website to see the whole season other then youtube?... id like to be able to see an entire episode at once instead of 10 mins at a time


----------



## Goibniu

ok well did alil google'n myself n found out that u can get all the episodes for free when u subscribe to Canadian Army News Vodcast thru itunes !


----------



## bomber12

any word on when we will start seeing episodes of Basic Up Reloaded


----------



## aesop081

Goibniu said:
			
		

> ok well did *alil * google'n myself *n* found out that *u* can get all the episodes for free when *u* subscribe to Canadian Army News Vodcast *thru* itunes !



"Hooked on phonics" didnt work i take it ?


----------



## Captain Coffee

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> "Hooked on phonics" didnt work i take it ?



LOL Maybe it worked a little TOO well!  :


----------



## asterix_prl

Goibniu said:
			
		

> about the first season of BASIC ... does anyone know of another website to see the whole season other then youtube?... id like to be able to see an entire episode at once instead of 10 mins at a time



They can be found here without subscription http://www.army.dnd.ca/lf/English/1_10_8.asp. If it will not play you may use a program called VLC media player or even Quick Time. I cant wait for the second season, any word on the release date yet?

Good Luck


----------



## f0x

I look forward to the release of the second season I loved the first one so much I started watching the French version. While I enjoy that they have different recruits in the French version, having to go off of body language and tone alone leaves something to be desired.


----------



## 4Feathers

For those of you that have completed basic training in the past couple of years, how useful or realistic were the video's provided at the recruiting center, or the basic up series on TV, in preparing you for what you experienced at CFLRS? You can PM with your responses if you like.
Thanks


----------



## Galahad

It would be nice if this season had some people doing officer training, but seeing as it says 13 weeks I don't think they will. Anyone know how much similarity there is between BMQ and BOTP?


----------



## 4Feathers

Galahad said:
			
		

> It would be nice if this season had some people doing officer training, but seeing as it says 13 weeks I don't think they will. Anyone know how much similarity there is between BMQ and BOTP?



It would be great to hear from those who have done both courses...


----------



## MedTechStudent

I made some officer-recruit friends on my BMQ, I'l never forget the day THIS happened.

Me: Hey what you guys been up to today?
O/R: Making a restricted word list.
Me: What the hell is that?
O/R: Just a list of words our instructors can't say...
Me: Umm, are you joking?  Like what types of words are we talking about here?  Racial, sexist stuff?
O/C: No, words like retarded...they aren't allowed to say "You guys are retarded"
Me: Wow, thats gotta be hard for them, I call you guys that all the time...

just thought I would share that humorous tidbit


----------



## newmet

Cadet [Insert Random Name] said:
			
		

> *Ahem*
> 
> DUMONT!!!!!
> 
> Too bad we won't have the PO from Season 1. But this still be interesting.



I had the other PO as my course Commander last year, he was pretty good too.  I really enjoyed watching Basic Up, after basic, I had quite a few laughs.  I am looking forward to Basic Up Reloaded.


----------



## Celticgirl

littlelizzard said:
			
		

> Well from what I have been hearing I think some of the newcomers to CFLRS should watch more of what its really like out there. For PT its nothing but complaining, i say your whiners, move up to the plate and take what you get. There is nothing worse than a female who loves drama! And I being female can't stand it,makes me wonder if they joined for a little x-tra if ya know what I mean!! harden up ladies your in the military now.



Have you been to CFLRS on basic training? If not, I do believe you are just a wee bit out of your lane here.  8)


----------



## ballz

There is also a show on Discovery channel starting this Tuesday @ 10 ET called "Combat School." From what I can gather it is the BIQ course. Should be more interesting than Basic Up.


----------



## MedTechStudent

4Feathers said:
			
		

> For those of you that have completed basic training in the past couple of years, how useful or realistic were the video's provided at the recruiting center, or the basic up series on TV, in preparing you for what you experienced at CFLRS? You can PM with your responses if you like.
> Thanks



Not very helpful, Basic Up makes the three weeks in the field look like a pleasant camping trip.  Wasn't quite the case.  Basic Up fails to talk about the first four weeks which are death by powerpoint, also they don't mention things like how long you are CB (confined to barracks) for.  Little things like that, that might have been nice to know before hand.  There are a few other example but I won't go into it.  The only thing watching those videos did for *me* was the ability to say "hey there's that PO from Basic Up"

Not to mention, every course is different depending on your staff.  Anyways, this is just my opinion...your experience at St-Jean could very well be similar to the series, I'm sure you're looking forward to finding out yes?  

Cheers, Kyle


----------



## MedTechStudent

ballz said:
			
		

> There is also a show on Discovery channel starting this Tuesday @ 10 ET called "Combat School." From what I can gather it is the BIQ course. Should be more interesting than Basic Up.



Mhmmm, http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/84105.0


----------



## 4Feathers

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Not very helpful, Basic Up makes the three weeks in the field look like a pleasant camping trip.  Wasn't quite the case.  Basic Up fails to talk about the first four weeks which are death by powerpoint, also they don't mention things like how long you are CB (confined to barracks) for.  Little things like that, that might have been nice to know before hand.  There are a few other example but I won't go into it.  The only thing watching those videos did for *me* was the ability to say "hey there's that PO from Basic Up"
> 
> Not to mention, every course is different depending on your staff.  Anyways, this is just my opinion...your experience at St-Jean could very well be similar to the series, I'm sure you're looking forward to finding out yes?
> 
> Cheers, Kyle


Thanks for your response Kyle;
I actually did BOTC many years ago in Chilliwack, but in my current job I work for CMP. Trying to prepare pers for BMOQ or BMQ is part of my mission and I just needed to confirm that the video's shown at the recruiting centers are not really that useful. They are now being updated to more accurately reflect the realities of basic trg and better prepare those going. Thank your for your input, it is exactly what I suspected from you post and others.
Cheers


----------



## Captain Coffee

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Not very helpful, Basic Up makes the three weeks in the field look like a pleasant camping trip.  Wasn't quite the case.  Basic Up fails to talk about the first four weeks which are death by powerpoint, also they don't mention things like how long you are CB (confined to barracks) for.  Little things like that, that might have been nice to know before hand.  There are a few other example but I won't go into it.  The only thing watching those videos did for *me* was the ability to say "hey there's that PO from Basic Up"
> 
> Not to mention, every course is different depending on your staff.  Anyways, this is just my opinion...your experience at St-Jean could very well be similar to the series, I'm sure you're looking forward to finding out yes?
> 
> Cheers, Kyle



I thought that this series was done more as an entertainment thing, not quite as a straight-on recruiting tool.  Seeing a half-hour show about powerpoint presentations would probably not be too entertaining.  So I can understand why they didn't focus too much on the classroom stuff.

Don't assume that your BMQ is going to be all excitment and cool stuff.  Going to be a bit of a snore fest at some parts and a lot of hard work throughout.

On another topic, I thought that Comabt School show looked more like pre-deployment training to me.  They sort of set it up like the soldiers are on some gameshow and have to "pass" in order to be deployed.  I guess we'll have to wait and see what it's like.

It would be cool to see a show like Basic Up done of a BIQ as well!


----------



## newmet

It also didn't show how much time was spent in the push up position, swat position and standing in the orange sector waiting for people to get haircuts.  Or how that last week is death by drill or waiting endlessly for something to happen.  Also, I vaguely recall the field time being a LOT of pepper potting and leopard crawling through frozen water and snow.  I did have a good time in the field though, it wasn't fun at the time (mostly) but it is fun to think back on it and the final week of missions was very well put together by the commissioners and enemy.
It was fun to watch after doing basic training as I can say my platoon wasn't as bad as their platoon or the sister platoon was, even though our PO, one from Basic Up, said we were the worst course he had ever had.  I think it's a mandatory thing to say.  
I would recommend this show more to people who have already done the course, as someone said as an entertainment factor because nothing can prepare you for the way your heart drops to your stomach when you see the Mega for the first time and how happy you are to see the Mega again after the field.


----------



## - m i l l e y -

I would have to agree with you on that


----------



## Captain Coffee

And quite frankly if I wanted to watch a half hour of PowerPoint presentations I could do that at work on any given day of the week.

Push up positions, squat positions, waiting to get a haircut...

We know this stuff all happens, but obviously it doesn't make great television!  This reinforces my belief that Basic Up has nothing to do with recruiting and was made purely for entertainment.  If you want a slice of life as it happens in BMQ I think you have to join to get it.  Or install a secret webcam somewhere...preferably not the john.  lol

Every job I've ever had, has had some boring aspects.  I don't think there is a job that's exciting all the time.


----------



## Amy.Taylor

:camo:About time they came out with another basic up!! good stuff


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Anyone know when it comes out?


----------



## alliedawn

Combat School Trailer......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjEzihUKEuA

and

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKBcQV1ai5Q


----------



## bomber12

alliedawn said:
			
		

> Combat School Trailer......
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjEzihUKEuA



First episode of Combat School has already aired on Discovery Channel on Tuesday. 
Plus there is a topic on it already. 

great show though.


----------



## alliedawn

yeah i know.
Just thought i would post it to be nice.


----------



## CorporalMajor

Captain Coffee said:
			
		

> Push up positions, squat positions, waiting to get a haircut...
> 
> We know this stuff all happens, but obviously it doesn't make great television!  This reinforces my belief that Basic Up has nothing to do with recruiting and was made purely for entertainment.


Sure it would... Well some parts of it.  I mean, people found the intro to Full Metal Jacket pretty entertaining. 

I digress.  You are probably right about it being entertainment only.  Having done recruit school elsewhere (CFB Pet 06), I can say mine was a lot harder than what Basic Up suggests. And I'm told that St.Jean is the roughest go for BMQ, of them all.  

So if it were truly a representation of what it really was like there, how come I didn't see much of those pushups, squats against the wall, 5K runs...and humiliating punishments? it looked kind of toned down.  It was sort of neat to watch though.  My fav part is when someone says "you must have a photo and frame on your desk! you can use a picture of my mom, I don't care"

Who here has seen "Bad Lads Army?"


----------



## Amy.Taylor

Combat school look pretty awesome!!! i suggest people watch it


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Looks awesome.....it is awesome I can't wait to watch the next episode on Tuesday. But back to my question anybody know when Basic Up 2 comes out?


----------



## Captain Coffee

I suppose there are other threads for this, but I did enjoy Combat School.

Forget for a moment that they make it seem like a reality show and that if these guys screw up they might not get deployed, which is garbage.  They also downplay the predeployment training in Petawawa completely.  Yes Fort Bliss is great for desert warfare training but it's not like these soliders are fresh off their BMQ which is how the show paints them.

Very entertaining though.  Which is kind of my point about Basic Up as well.  It's entertainment, like Combat School.

For most of the Canadian Public, they won't know enough about the CF to know the difference, and for the rest of us, well we take it with a grain of salt I guess and enjoy the show!


----------



## Captain Coffee

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> Looks awesome.....it is awesome I can't wait to watch the next episode on Tuesday. But back to my question anybody know when Basic Up 2 comes out?



Not sure when it's coming out, but look what went up on Youtube this weekend!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbHGTcUo9Nw 

Looks to me like we'll be seeing some waiting in line, some hair cuts and some push ups in the new series!


----------



## Rajneesh

For those interested...

"The PowerPoint Hour" is on PBS on Saturday mornings at 06:00 and "Waiting In Line To Get Your Haircut"  is available as repeats on History.  I'm sure some sort of push up show might be found on TSN or Sportsnet.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Captain Coffee said:
			
		

> Not sure when it's coming out, but look what went up on Youtube this weekend!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbHGTcUo9Nw
> 
> Looks to me like we'll be seeing some waiting in line, some hair cuts and some push ups in the new series!




I'm sure they'll be more to it than that, it still looks quite interesting to watch.


----------



## Rajneesh

I'm not sure if anyone else saw this last night...

On "Waiting In Line For A Haircut" some guy blinked.  Wow, you should have seen it!  The excitement was riveting!


----------



## Captain Coffee

Rajneesh said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if anyone else saw this last night...
> 
> On "Waiting In Line For A Haircut" some guy blinked.  Wow, you should have seen it!  The excitement was riveting!


Supposedly in the DVD set, there's a bonus scene where they sweep up the hair off the floor!


----------



## WannaBeFlyer

Nice berets!







I would rather watch Combat School.


----------



## Captain Coffee

This is talked about in another thread, but for those that've missed it there's a new trailer for the next season of Basic Up on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbHGTcUo9Nw


----------



## Captain Coffee

Hey all, there's a new trailer for the next season of Basic Up on YouTube.  Looks awesome!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbHGTcUo9Nw


----------



## Captain Coffee

There is now a new trailer for Season 2 on YouTube!


Check it out!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbHGTcUo9Nw


----------



## Kat Stevens

Hey, know what would be uber kewl?  A couple more threads about Basic Up.    :


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Can we get a super mega merged thread going please MODS

 ;D


----------



## PMedMoe

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Can we get a super mega merged thread going please MODS
> 
> ;D



Same thing I asked here.   

Bless you, super-fast, mystery Mod!!


----------



## Captain Coffee

Now that all the threads are merged... I just said the same thing four times in a row.  Sheesh!


----------



## Captain Coffee

TheDeepestGray said:
			
		

> Looks awesome.....it is awesome I can't wait to watch the next episode on Tuesday. But back to my question anybody know when Basic Up 2 comes out?



NEW INFO!

I just saw a comment the Canadian Army News channel on YouTube saying they're releasing the new season for Army Week.  Which sounds like a great idea...except that isn't until SEPTEMBER!!

Oh, well.  Hopefully it's worth the wait!


----------



## lucasbutts

That is terrible news!
I think i watched the first season in 2 days just on youtube... im going for my BMQ on july 25th and will hopefully be allmost finished by the time season two comes out! I really wanted to see it, the teasers look hilarious! "your eight minutes late... EIGHT F***ING MINUTES!!!"


----------



## NL_engineer

Captain Coffee said:
			
		

> NEW INFO!
> 
> I just saw a comment the Canadian Army News channel on YouTube saying they're releasing the new season for Army Week.  Which sounds like a great idea...except that isn't until SEPTEMBER!!
> 
> Oh, well.  Hopefully it's worth the wait!



Hey that's good for me, that way when I watch it isn't old forgotten, and I can post on it  ;D.  (my current internet connection sucks at best)


----------



## Lavitz

Curious about BMQ in Saint-Jean, Quebec? Well, I found the perfect thing for everyone that's joining.

"Basic Up is a reality series that follows five young people from the recruiting office through the rigours of basic training and beyond. For the very first time, viewers can share the experiences, the goals and aspirations, the triumphs and defeats!"

There are 9 episodes, and I found them all to be very insightful and informative about BMQ. Gives you a whole lot to expect before you even go. Hopefully this helps you like it helped me.

Here's the link to the first episode (On YouTube):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fl6kVmGDQVk


----------



## aesop081

How come we have never heard of this show before ?

Surely somone would have posted about it here.....


----------



## Lavitz

Exactly what I thought. I did a search real quick here before posting it to make sure.. and was quite surprised to not see anything about it. But I really found it to be a help and now I know what to expect when I go to in September. I'm sure most people would love to watch it.

There's actually a new season coming out called Basic Up Reloaded and starts airing during Army Week in September. Hopefully I can catch the first couple episodes before I leave.


----------



## the_girlfirend

almost 3 years of posts... 23 pages... and even season 2 coming up!!! :deadhorse:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/52909.0.html


----------



## Lavitz

Oh, wow. I didn't even see that thread in my search... That's weird. Sorry for making another thread.


----------



## FishOuttaWater

Good find Lavitz! Good find for you too, the_girlfirend...!


----------



## the_girlfirend

The search function is sensitive to which forum you are in... so to make sure you are searching the entire site use the search function when you are on the home page (army.ca forums)


----------



## Roy Harding

And merged.

Good work the_girlfirend.

Not to worry Lavitz - at least you tried, and now you know more about the search function for next time!


Roy Harding
Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Lavitz

Yeah, the search engine likes to give you everything but the thing you're looking for. I searched for Basic Up and it gave me a bunch of posts with the words "basic" and "up" in them.

Atleast we got this thread bumped and links to the entire season on YouTube so everyone knows about it.


----------



## Roy Harding

Lavitz said:
			
		

> Yeah, the search engine likes to give you everything but the thing you're looking for. I searched for Basic Up and it gave me a bunch of posts with the words "basic" and "up" in them.
> 
> Atleast we got this thread bumped and links to the entire season on YouTube so everyone knows about it.



Enclose a phrase (two or more words) in quotes - "Basic Up" - this holds true for most search engines I'm familiar with.

So as not to knock this thread off topic, if you've got more questions about the search function, PM me or any other DS.


----------



## FishOuttaWater

So for all intents & purposes, here's the preview for next/this season... 



> Follow Platoon R0013E as it copes with the rigours of Canadian Forces Basic Training.
> New recruits, new instructors, new challenges! It's Basic Up Reloaded. Watch for it in 2009!
> 
> For more information on the Canadian Army and other videos visit: http://www.army.forces.gc.ca



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbHGTcUo9Nw&feature=related

I just watched all 10 episodes of season 1. Good stuff...!


----------



## Miko

Season 2 "Reloaded" of basic up has come out with their first episode.

Available below;
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/life-vie/basic-voie/episode-eng.asp?id=1

Expect the Canadian Army News channel on youtube to upload it anytime soon.
http://www.youtube.com/user/CanadianArmyNews


----------



## Neolithium

Oh I wasn't aware it was up yet. Thanks for the info!


----------



## owa

These videos help keep me motivated to train hard for whenever my time comes.  They are the bomb diggity.


----------



## Neolithium

It definitely is motivational. One fact I also enjoyed and noticed in the first season is that it murders one of the Hollywood-driven myths that Basic Training Instructors are there to weed you out as quick as possible.  You can easily see at CFLRS that they were there to motivate you past the limits (Which are mostly mindset anyway), and for all the booming voices you hear a great deal of encouragement that gives recruits exactly what they need to keep going.

Season 1 sure made me anxious to get there...


----------



## Alpheus

Episode 1 is up on Youtube.


----------



## Lavitz

It says that Season 2 was filmed back in 2006. Anyone know when the first season was filmed?


----------



## CEEBEE501

Call me crazy but aren't some of those scenes from the first basic up?  ???
Or do they just make the same mistakes, same staff it seams tho so I guess that a lot of the same is going to be said.


----------



## the_girlfirend

It is the same training, at the same place, it has to look somewhat the same... but it is with new rectruits though so overall it is a new story.


----------



## owa

Is there a "sign up" thing to be on the next season?


----------



## Biathloneil

Presented in memory of MCpl Priede, Image Tech. First name on the credits roll.
Some details on MCpl Priede career.
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/view-news-afficher-nouvelles-eng.asp?id=2323
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/Commun/ml-fe/article-eng.asp?id=4071
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/news-nouvelles/story-reportage-eng.asp?id=2344

I hope everyone enjoys the "Basic Up" series as much as I have.
-Neil


----------



## Captain Coffee

I don't recognize any material in the new one from the first one.  It is the same school, basically (no pun intended) the same trainning.  But all of the people involved are new to me.  Even the outside shots of the school seem different.

I also like that there's no narrator this time around.  Not that I minded it last time...   But now the action sort of speaks for itself.  I freaking love the guy in the french series showing up for his BMQ with a Mohawk!  Why not?  They're just going to shave it all off in the first couple of days anyways.  lol


----------



## F8nbethere

Yes it was at the same school, minimum of 2 camera crews were used on that new series, sometimes.. .4 cameras,  each had a soundperson with it. All instructors in the action had to wear a RF Microphone linked back to the camera. Sometimes you will see the camera bounced up and down.. some of the sequences were so funny to videotaped that at time my shoulders were going up and  down ;-).

Hope you enjoy it as much as we did filming it. (f8nbethere)

*Basic Up II Reloaded is dedicated to MCpl Darrell Preide Killed in Afghanistan. Darrell was one of the original shooters at the beginning of this second series before going to Afghanistan


----------



## Rajneesh

If basic training started near the end of October, then we're going to see beautiful Farnham in the winter.  I was there in the winter and damn near froze to death.  I don't envy these guys a bit!!


----------



## Neolithium

Aw come on! Canadians thrive on cold weather!  :nod:


----------



## Miko

Season 2 Episode 2 is now out, and available here;
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/life-vie/basic-voie/episode-eng.asp?id=2

Expect the Canadian Army News channel on youtube to upload it anytime soon.
http://www.youtube.com/user/CanadianArmyNews



			
				Captain Coffee said:
			
		

> I also like that there's no narrator this time around.  Not that I minded it last time...   But now the action sort of speaks for itself.  I freaking love the guy in the french series showing up for his BMQ with a Mohawk!  Why not?  They're just going to shave it all off in the first couple of days anyways.  lol



No worries, they replaced the narrator with crummy music.


----------



## gcclarke

Rajneesh said:
			
		

> If basic training started near the end of October, then we're going to see beautiful Farnham in the winter.  I was there in the winter and damn near froze to death.  I don't envy these guys a bit!!



Farnham in winter is still better than Farnham in the summer. You may be chilly, but at least you can sleep without being bitten every 3 seconds.


----------



## Gary D. in SK

gcclarke said:
			
		

> Farnham in winter is still better than Farnham in the summer. You may be chilly, but at least you can sleep without being bitten every 3 seconds.



Sleep in Farnham??????  what is this concept you're talking about.

And for anyone awaiting the call and watching Basic UP, I can guarantee you that BMQ is nowhere near as fun as it appears on those videos (well here in hell platoon anyway).  But then everything recruiting seems to tell you seems to be a pretty thick half-truth.


----------



## Captain Coffee

And for anyone awaiting the call and watching Basic UP, I can guarantee you that BMQ is nowhere near as fun as it appears on those videos (well here in hell platoon anyway).  But then everything recruiting seems to tell you seems to be a pretty thick half-truth.
[/quote]

I think some people were talking about this a while back.  It's true though, you don't see the hours of classroom time, or waiting in line, or mopping the floors etc, etc...

The only thing more boring than those things is watching someone else do those things on tv!   :


----------



## owa

Today's episode was sweet.

I love MBdr Sylvain Enault.  He's tough as nails, and is hilarious.  The PT was awesome...

"Don't put your knee on the ground!  Aren't you proud to join the Army?  Show me that!"

"If you have the heart, I'm sure you can do more all the time!"

"You're not in shape!?  Then why did you join the army?  You're not prepared to join the Army!  What you feel it'd be good to join the Army?  Oh!  I want to be a Rambo."

"Don't walk!  Over there!  If you're walking, you show me you have no heart!  Running! All the FUCKING time!"

"You are not ready to join MY army.  So tonight, take a second, and get a VR sheet.  Fill it out, and get out.  If you are enough proud, show me you're ready to be in the army."

"Is that real puke or are you faking?  Yeah?  That's what I want to see, now I know that you work hard."


----------



## Rajneesh

Gary D. in SK said:
			
		

> Sleep in Farnham??????  what is this concept you're talking about.
> 
> And for anyone awaiting the call and watching Basic UP, I can guarantee you that BMQ is nowhere near as fun as it appears on those videos (well here in hell platoon anyway).  But then everything recruiting seems to tell you seems to be a pretty thick half-truth.



If you wanted to have fun, why did you join?  There are lots of other places to have fun.  There is no "hell platoon" in basic training.  If you think basic is hell, just wait and see.  As for videos showing folks having fun...duh...what exactly have you been watching.  Suck it up private or like MBdr Enault says "You are not ready to join MY army.  So tonight, take a second, and get a VR sheet.  Fill it out, and get out."


----------



## PMedMoe

Rajneesh said:
			
		

> If you wanted to have fun, why did you join?  There are lots of other places to have fun.  There is no "hell platoon" in basic training.  If you think basic is hell, just wait and see.  As for videos showing folks having fun...duh...what exactly have you been watching.  Suck it up private or like MBdr Enault says "You are not ready to join MY army.  So tonight, take a second, and get a VR sheet.  Fill it out, and get out."



Wow, lighten up, man!  I think the response by Gary D. was to explain to future and potential recruits that BMQ isn't a "reality show".  Everyone at BMQ thinks their platoon is "hell" platoon.   

As far as the "suck it up Private" comment - what rank* are you??   :



			
				Rajneesh said:
			
		

> Makes me want to go and join up!



*Not that we use any here......

Edit to add:  BTW, nice post and run.



> Last Active: Today at 12:24:31


----------



## mariomike

Anyone who graduates St Jean has my respect, admiration and envy for the new skills they will be learning. I've watched Basic Up.  I have the two "Truth, Duty, Valour" BMQ eps recorded as well. Their graduation parades...well let's say I wouldn't have missed it - as a spectator - for the world.


----------



## CorporalMajor

That MBdr rules!


----------



## josh54243

Season 2 Episode 3 is up (incase people didnt notice)
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/life-vie/basic-voie/episode-eng.asp?id=3


----------



## Captain Coffee

"I need to do one more workout because this one was not a real workout."

LOL


----------



## ballz

I don't want to sound all "Hoo ah!" or anything because I'm not, but I thought St. Jean was the funnest and best 15 weeks of my life and that if anything, watching Basic Up made it look worse than it actually was. Apparently I'm alone in that department though... 

I was also pretty lonely in loving Farnham and almost crying when I had to leave the Mega. And lonely in the fact that I had actually done some real work, physical labour before, and so I knew what I'd be doing that summer if I weren't at BMOQ... that usually kept me from joining in on the complaining.


----------



## Captain Coffee

ballz said:
			
		

> I don't want to sound all "Hoo ah!" or anything because I'm not, but I thought St. Jean was the funnest and best 15 weeks of my life and that if anything, watching Basic Up made it look worse than it actually was. Apparently I'm alone in that department though...
> 
> I was also pretty lonely in loving Farnham and almost crying when I had to leave the Mega. And lonely in the fact that I had actually done some real work, physical labour before, and so I knew what I'd be doing that summer if I weren't at BMOQ... that usually kept me from joining in on the complaining.



Guess it all comes down to attitude.  If you`re in the right place for it mentally it`s pretty easy.  If you`re not then it`s hell.  Of course being in shape physically helps a whole lot! 

And shared misery is a bonding experience, you`ll remember most of the people from your BMQ for the rest of your life, especially if it`s a challenging experience.


----------



## silverbirdtank

Basic is going to suck/be awesome, i'm so pumped/frightened haha


----------



## RandyL

Well I guess theres no more watching basic up or any canadianarmynews videos on youtube. The account has been suspended.


----------



## Larkvall

What's up with that? I guess we will have to watch videos from the DND site.

The french Canadian army news channel is still working.

http://www.youtube.com/user/NouvellesdelArmeeCdn


----------



## robbiewho?

I was surprised to see the channel closed down, its not like they were infringing anything that I could see.

My friend (who was the only female to pass basic in Reloaded) stated that the 13km hike was the hardest part and the video made things look worse as well.


I also noticed that MBdr Enault dissapeared after the third episode. Were they afraid he would scare off recruits? Personally thats the guy I want in charge of my platoon: The hardass that is going to push you to do your best!


----------



## ballz

robbiewho? said:
			
		

> I also noticed that MBdr Enault dissapeared after the third episode. Were they afraid he would scare off recruits?



Don't read into too much, there's a million and 1 reasons he could have left the platoon. Staff gets moved around quite a bit for various reasons. We lost 1 staff because he was going back to his battalion to start training for deployment to A-stan, we lost another because he was being moved to the new platoon of doctors/dentists, around week 8 we got a staff member from our sister platoon because we were understaffed, etc.

I'm sure he was probably moved due to necessity and not because they were worried about how he was doing his job.


----------



## VIChris

Today at Wal Mart in Langford, I saw a dead ringer for OS Gordon. If he was posted out here to Esquimalt, I suppose it could have been him. 

Shame about the Youtube account going down, it seems to be much better quality video vs. the DND site.


----------



## robbiewho?

ballz said:
			
		

> Don't read into too much, there's a million and 1 reasons he could have left the platoon. Staff gets moved around quite a bit for various reasons. We lost 1 staff because he was going back to his battalion to start training for deployment to A-stan, we lost another because he was being moved to the new platoon of doctors/dentists, around week 8 we got a staff member from our sister platoon because we were understaffed, etc.
> 
> I'm sure he was probably moved due to necessity and not because they were worried about how he was doing his job.



Thanks for the tip. I think I seen him in a later episode and he was instructing another platoon. It was hard to tell but I kept hearing "Heart" and "***k" being used several times in one sentence in the background.


----------



## freakerz

I wouldn't want to rain on anyone's parade, but the Basic UP series aren't to be taken too seriously.
Personally, I watched them before my basic, and boy was it a let down once I started mine. Even a "hell" platoon is not as hard *** as the videos'.

Honestly, staff lost _a lot_ of rights over the candidates.

Prepare yourself mentally and you'll be fine, don't stress over _anything_, don't be arrogant, be honest, and your staff will push you to your limits, and you'll grow much more than going around the rules (2nd kits, hiding electronics, etc.).

And maybe you'll wind up liking doing pushups and paying for others' mistakes!  ;D
As much as I hate BMQ, I'll miss it once I'm graduated... it's a great challenge, can't wait for SQ/BMQ-L though!

Use the Basic UP videos for the inspections and an overall look, note the details during inspections.
BTW, don't take crap from people with the graduate cornflake badges, they are recruits, some like to mess with non-badges.  :-X


----------



## MikeL

graduate badges?


----------



## Jammer

cornflakes maybe???
ohhhh they're the shi& dude!


----------



## Smity199

No offence to freakers, but if I was to offer one piece of advice to people going into basic it would be this: try to stay away from people who think they know everything about everyone and every detail about basic and st-jean, these people tend to have done at least one stint in warrior or A platoon and in a lot of cases will end up back off platoon sooner or later. Dont let the fuck up's influence your attitude or behaviour, go in with an open mind and try to keep it.

P.S.  By no means am I saying all people on warrior or A are garbage, anyone can get hurt and I've seen a couple people get recoursed who certainly didn't deserve to(although "thats what they all say")


----------



## Celticgirl

Smity199 said:
			
		

> No offence to freakers, but if I was to offer one piece of advice to people going into basic it would be this: try to stay away from people who think they know everything about everyone and every detail about basic and st-jean, these people tend to have done at least one stint in warrior or A platoon and in a lot of cases will end up back off platoon sooner or later. Dont let the* frig up's *  influence your attitude or behaviour, go in with an open mind and try to keep it.
> 
> P.S.  By no means am I saying all people on warrior or A are garbage, anyone can get hurt and I've seen a couple people get recoursed who certainly didn't deserve to(although *"thats what they all say")*




Wow, you are starting out with quite the preconceived ideas and stereotypes, aren't you? You might be surprised to discover that a fair number of your platoon mates will have some type of 'experience' in basic training prior being on this particular course. It's too bad that you are not open to learning from the experience of others. Some of it might actually prove to be useful to you.


----------



## robbiewho?

I think I get what Smity199 is saying.

I'll use a cadet example (shudders, yes I know lol). I was lucky enough to do a day sail on the Iroquois with a few other cadets and we had this one genious with us who let on that he knew everything there was about anything on the water. We got to handle some lines on the way back in to the dock and this guy starts trying to tell the deck crew that they are handling one of the lines wrong. Lets just say that it didn't help the image of Cadets in the Reg Forces eyes and some colourful words were used.

The moral of the story is, even though you were in Cadets and may know the drill and how to shine your boots, there is always something to learn.


----------



## Celticgirl

robbiewho? said:
			
		

> I think I get what Smity199 is saying.



Yes, but you didn't get what I was saying. I don't have a problem with the opinion so much as the negative stereotyping and attitude portrayed in the sharing of said opinion. Not the message itself, in other words, but the delivery.

We all meet know-it-alls on a fairly regular basis. The key is to take them with a grain of salt. Nonetheless, don't dismiss a know-it-all as a know-nothing. Everyone's experiences hold some value, even if they come across like an a** while trying to share those experiences.


----------



## Smity199

If you actually read what I said, you'd see that I was offering some of MY advice.. and that advice was to keep an open mind.  I guess you were to consumed with coming up with an overly wordy reply to see my point. I will rephrase myself nonetheless for the sake of the more narrowminded (ie. you). I meant that a group of 50 or so people new to the military thing will all go through basic together learning from the same point a to the same point b, and that experience could get diluted by some idiots who don't take their shit seriously. It's better to figure things out for yourself rather than learn from someone else who might not have the right idea.


----------



## Scott

Smity199 said:
			
		

> If you actually read what I said, you'd see that I was offering some of MY advice.. and that advice was to keep an open mind.  I guess you were to consumed with coming up with an overly wordy reply to see my point. I will rephrase myself nonetheless for the sake of the more narrowminded (ie. you). I meant that a group of 50 or so people new to the military thing will all go through basic together learning from the same point a to the same point b, and that experience could get diluted by some idiots who don't take their shit seriously. It's better to figure things out for yourself rather than learn from someone else who might not have the right idea.



Smitty,

Leave the attacks out of things or go in the system.

Scott
Army.ca Staff


----------



## freakerz

Smity199 said:
			
		

> No offence to freakers, but if I was to offer one piece of advice to people going into basic it would be this: try to stay away from people who think they know everything about everyone and every detail about basic and st-jean, these people tend to have done at least one stint in warrior or A platoon and in a lot of cases will end up back off platoon sooner or later. Dont let the frig up's influence your attitude or behaviour, go in with an open mind and try to keep it.
> 
> P.S.  By no means am I saying all people on warrior or A are garbage, anyone can get hurt and I've seen a couple people get recoursed who certainly didn't deserve to(although "thats what they all say")



English isn't my native language, maybe the message didn't pass well.

What I meant was, don't try to go around the platoons' rules; don't use a second kit, hide electronics, etc.
Personally, I read everything on Army.ca and Basic Up before going to Basic, and in the end, beside inspections, everything else was obsolete, so don't waste your time.

School rules on the other side, that's another story.

As for the "cornflake" badge (thanks for the correction, lol) ... the point was, just because recruits have them, doesn't mean they have more authority, especially the cadet officers.


----------



## Jammer

Dont' kid yourself mate. You don't have ANY authority, nor will you for a good long time so drop the 'tude about who has more TI or knows more, therefore you MUST be right.
You're not even a trained soldier yet, just a recruit...that's it that's all.
you would be best served by closing your mouth and opening your ears and switch from TX to RX.


----------



## Franko

Jammer said:
			
		

> Dont' kid yourself mate. You don't have ANY authority, nor will you for a good long time so drop the 'tude about who has more TI or knows more, therefore you MUST be right.
> You're not even a trained soldier yet, just a recruit...that's it that's all.
> you would be best served by closing your mouth and opening your ears and switch from TX to RX.



That has to be the best advice I've seen in this thread.

Untrained troops trying to tell it like it is. My flip flops have more TI.....         :

Regards


----------



## Jammer

..and I've seen your flip flops...ewwwwwww ;D


----------



## robbiewho?

Smity199 said:
			
		

> If you actually read what I said, you'd see that I was offering some of MY advice.. and that advice was to keep an open mind.  I guess you were to consumed with coming up with an overly wordy reply to see my point. I will rephrase myself nonetheless for the sake of the more narrowminded (ie. you). I meant that a group of 50 or so people new to the military thing will all go through basic together learning from the same point a to the same point b, and that experience could get diluted by some idiots who don't take their crap seriously. It's better to figure things out for yourself rather than learn from someone else who might not have the right idea.



There's a definition of teamwork lol.

Personally I'd rather have a crappy pair of boots because someone tried to help me, then sitting on my bunk scratching my head because I can't learn it for myself.


----------



## CallOfDuty

Y'know, when I joined up almost 4 years ago, I became obsessed with this website..I was debating second shaving kits..I was googling army training, watching videos on CF fitness etc etc.   When  I got there, I realized that none of it mattered.  NONE of it.   
   You are there with people from so many walks of life across this country and I'm willing to bet I was the only who wasted hours of my life trying to see what was going to happen to me once I entered the dreaded MEGA.   I wish I had all that time back honestly.  Even my wife got angry at me for spending so much time on army.ca, lol.
   You go..you bring what they tell you to bring.......you do what your instructors tell you to do....you graduate and move on.  Thats it.  
Have a nice day! :christmas happy:


----------



## Jammer

Last time I checked (correct me if I'm wrong), there are some fellas running around called INSTRUCTORS, no?
Teamwork is essential for collective tasks, however at the end of it all when your standing in front of a DS and you say that your kit is crap because no one helped you (did it for you). That is the wrong answer.
It's up to you to listen and learn, and by learning that means asking relavent questions and practical application of what was taught. For example, ironing, you will only get that hang of it by DOING it. Don't hang back and wait for the recruit fairy or your coursemates to magically carry you through 11 weeks. If you approach it with that attitude you already have set yourself up for disaster.


----------



## Maelstrom

Canadian Army News Channel on Youtube is back up! Basic Up Reloaded and other videos for everyones enjoyment.


----------



## goldenhamster

> Quote from : freakerz
> Personally, I read everything on Army.ca and Basic Up before going to Basic, and in the end, beside inspections, everything else was obsolete, so don't waste your time.]





Folks, do you realize that the "Basic Up Reloaded" was filmed 3 years ago?  The recruits as seen in episode 1 or 2 arrived in St. Jean by the end of October 2006!  In 3 years many things can change (for better, I believe)  
:camo:


----------



## MasterInstructor

For those who are in the recruiting process and will be going to BMQ, Basic-Up Reloaded is a must see show. t follows a platoon through out their training and has a lot of information for basic training. Some of you probably as already seen it but some haven't. I am sure you will answers to your questions and have a better idea what basic training is like!

Maybe one of the mods could make this a sticky or move this post under another sticky!

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/life-vie/basic-voie/index-eng.asp


----------



## gwones

Great 

I remember watching those videos helped me out a lot for the interview.

By the way, on Youtube, there is a whole archive of previous shows of Basic Up, if you wish to watch from the very first episode.

Cheers!


----------



## MasterInstructor

Please note that Basic Up does not represent the true time spent in classroom for academics... That is a good chunk of time, about %60 I think...


----------



## PMedMoe

BM*C*Q?   ???


----------



## MasterInstructor

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> BM*C*Q?   ???



Opps Fixed to BMQ


----------



## PMedMoe

MasterInstructor said:
			
		

> Opps Fixed to BMQ


Whew, here I thought there was _another_ acronym/name change.


----------



## Miko

Already a 27 page thread on this topic;
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/52909.0

Lets try and keep this discussion localized.


----------



## PMedMoe

One Two said:
			
		

> Already a 27 page thread on this topic;
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/52909.0


Yeah, hence the "reloaded" bit.  However, I also didn't feel that this warranted another thread.


----------



## armyvern

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Yeah, hence the "reloaded" bit.  However, I also didn't feel that this warranted another thread.



94 posts - 12 new topics ... a lot with recommendations for "stickies" to the "new" threads (of which most seemingly include refs to earlier threads) on same thing ... hmmmmmmm

I agree!!


----------



## MasterInstructor

I Had no idea about the other thread. They just finished posting the new version, new version is called Reloaded. In any case, either this thread or the other one should be a sticky to catch attention of all the recruits like myself... I believe it is a great resource and some don't know about it...


----------



## forumdood007

Thanks buddy, well worth watching!!


----------



## WTShields

Sorry if this has been covered,  not searching 20+ pages for it.

Regardless, 
Basic up and Basic up realoaded can now be viewed on youtube. They come in 3 parts to an episode. Enjoy

Will


----------



## Captain Coffee

So now that we've all had a chance to see the full season.  Where can we by a set of DVDs?

I was glad to see more stuff from Farnham this time around, compared with Season 1.


----------



## Bdp

I recently came across this series which follows selected people through the 13 week BMQ.Shortly after the new recruits got to the St.Jean they received $220 advance pay to purchase things right there. Now my question is... Is there a list of some sort that they give you for what you'll need? Or is it just picking up the stuff you forgot say?  Thx


----------



## RabbitSwiftness

I'd recommend the search function;
http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/bic-cib/index-eng.asp


----------



## CorporalMajor

Bdp said:
			
		

> I recently came across this series which follows selected people through the 13 week BMQ.Shortly after the new recruits got to the St.Jean they received $220 advance pay to purchase things right there. Now my question is... Is there a list of some sort that they give you for what you'll need? Or is it just picking up the stuff you forgot say?  Thx



Assuming your staff knows what they're doing, they will provide you JOINING INSTRUCTIONS which will inclue what you are to bring and what you will not bring.

But everyone forgets something, so that's why they have the CANEX nearby.


----------



## jasonh1234

goldenhamster said:
			
		

> Folks, do you realize that the "Basic Up Reloaded" was filmed 3 years ago?  The recruits as seen in episode 1 or 2 arrived in St. Jean by the end of October 2006!  In 3 years many things can change (for better, I believe)



8 years ago now! I think they're due for a 1080p Blu-Ray "Basic Up 3: Revolutions" (If we're to keep going on the 2003-era Matrix movies naming convention theme.) 
Something a bit more modern.


----------



## receng

Basic Up: Revolutions?

So will it be equally incomprehensible, with better effects?


----------



## Marchog

I just realised now that there is a second (earlier) French season. For some reason they gave it a different name so it never turned up when I searched for it.


----------



## jonsey

What was it called? My french is too basic to understand it, but it'd be interesting to see what differences they may have had in what video they recorded.


----------



## Marchog

It's called "La Voie du succès" (The Path of Success). Found here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1G7MLer1G8


----------



## Zulopol

Marchog said:
			
		

> It's called "La Voie du succès" (The Path of Success). Found here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1G7MLer1G8


So OLD XD They should do a new one with me  ^-^


----------



## SaskSquatch99

Videos for everyone who wants as much info they can get involving BMQ. Remember that these videos are older and may have changed in the current BMQ but I hope they help you out in any way.
Season 1:
https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLF71317B643373FD3
Season 2:
https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLF562C684AD920551

Griffin C.


----------



## Flatliner

Aside from Basic Up being outdated and best not used as a realistic informative series about BMQ, I find it to be a good show. I mean, I would watch it as a show whether or not it's a true depiction of life in BMQ.


----------



## Medictb93

Just wondering if Anyone knows the recruits from
The video, it would be nice to see where they are now. If they stuck with it. 
Just curious.


----------



## Moore

Medictb93 said:
			
		

> Just wondering if Anyone knows the recruits from
> The video, it would be nice to see where they are now. If they stuck with it.
> Just curious.



I know in the second season Jeff Genge was in my city Peterborough before he left as well and I looked him up in facebook to see if we had any mutual friends and it says he left the forces. I'm curious to know that as well though. It was 9 years ago.


----------



## Medictb93

I tried to Facebook some
Of them, but nothing ever comes up.


----------



## Moore

Medictb93 said:
			
		

> I tried to Facebook some
> Of them, but nothing ever comes up.



Same here, they're all fake!


----------



## Medictb93

Probably lol


----------



## Pusser

Moore said:
			
		

> Same here, they're all fake!



Just because someone isn't on Facebook, doesn't mean they're not real!

The Basic Up folks are real.


----------



## Moore

Pusser said:
			
		

> Just because someone isn't on Facebook, doesn't mean they're not real!
> 
> The Basic Up folks are real.



It's sarcasm.


----------



## Medictb93

Pusser said:
			
		

> Just because someone isn't on Facebook, doesn't mean they're not real!
> 
> The Basic Up folks are real.



Do you know any of them? Just curious, I'd like to see where they are now.


----------



## Cbbmtt

You could ask someone you know who is in the forces to look them up on dwan to see if a name comes up but I'm not sure I could even tell you if I did see them on the system.


----------



## Pusser

I've found them on DWAN, but that's as far as I think is appropriate to go.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

We are staddling the lines of a PERSEC violation here guys... if you want to get in contact with someone off the show, do it through a Public Affairs Officer, otherwise bugger off.


----------



## Medictb93

I didn't realize, I apologize.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

Medictb93 said:
			
		

> I didn't realize, I apologize.



No harm, no foul


----------



## timed

Cool series. Thought this clip was funny/interesting:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRUNia2YPGw&feature=youtu.be&list=PLF71317B643373FD3&t=392


----------



## dbrks88

Medictb93 said:
			
		

> Do you know any of them? Just curious, I'd like to see where they are now.



I know of the guy in season one who VR'd on like day 3. He worked at a call center for Rogers Wireless. Told my GF he used to be in the military. Didn't realize it was him until years later after watching basic up lol.


----------



## DAHOK987

Medictb93 said:
			
		

> Do you know any of them? Just curious, I'd like to see where they are now.



Not sure where he is now, but I saw Pvt White from S1 at the St-Jean Garrison in the medical buildings back in either late 2014 or early 2015. Of course, he wasn't still a Pvt xD Very similar feeling to being starstruck xD


----------



## mapledonutmouth

Does anyone here think it would be a good idea to watch series like Basic Up or Truth Duty Valour before you actually head off the BMQ? I have a feeling that it would cause some shock if someone were to watch the shows and be like, "Well this doesn't look too hard!" versus their thoughts when they're actually there.


----------



## Loachman

DAHOK987 said:
			
		

> Pvt _*Pte*_ White


----------



## browen

Anyone know if either of the Basic Up series exist elsewhere on the net? It seems the ones uploaded to YouTube have been set to private or deleted for the most part.


----------



## nic32

If you understand french, there is a new series!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNCZL8xCWvY


----------



## RobBeattie

nic32 said:
			
		

> If you understand french, there is a new series!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNCZL8xCWvY



Someone on the Canadian Forces Applicants Facebook group subtitled the first episode if you or anyone else is interested. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0SDWFe6wZg


----------



## songofwar

Sorry to post on an older thread, but does anyone have an idea where to find this series? I can't seem to find it online.  My nephew has expressed interest in joining the CF and I thought this would be interesting to show him.  

Thanks.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

songofwar said:
			
		

> Sorry to post on an older thread, but does anyone have an idea where to find this series? I can't seem to find it online.  My nephew has expressed interest in joining the CF and I thought this would be interesting to show him.
> 
> Thanks.



Just type Basic Up into YouTube. There are multiple users sharing it.

Note: A few things are outdated, as well, representation of certain aspects aren't exactly accurate. But otherwise, it's interesting to check out...


----------



## songofwar

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Just type Basic Up into YouTube. There are multiple users sharing it.
> 
> Note: A few things are outdated, as well, representation of certain aspects aren't exactly accurate. But otherwise, it's interesting to check out...



I watched it a couple of years ago.  Interesting, even though it just scratches the surface. 

As far as YouTube, I had it bookmarked but now all the ones I had are deleted or private, and I'm having trouble finding new links there or elsewhere.


----------



## shane306

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Just type Basic Up into YouTube. There are multiple users sharing it.
> 
> Note: A few things are outdated, as well, representation of certain aspects aren't exactly accurate. But otherwise, it's interesting to check out...



Only one person is sharing basic up on youtube and has made all the videos private, other than that its not on there.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Sorry guys, I typed it in quickly before I posted and saw things pop up, so assumed it was the same as when I watched it on YouTube a while back also. There's snippets and I did find an episode or two, but yea, full seasons aren't accessible.

I found this though, and it looks like there are some other decent things among the suggestions. This is dated also, but decent introduction.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1PT3A_E_yDs


----------



## wenetresults

shane306 said:
			
		

> Only one person is sharing basic up on youtube and has made all the videos private, other than that its not on there.



I have all the videos for Basic Up and Basic Up: Reloaded on my personal Dropbox. I could share the access link if that is acceptable?

I personally like the Truth Duty Valour series that is on YouTube, as they are more current and show BMQ as well as other trade training.


----------



## SupersonicMax

Those are copyrighted.  Unless you have the authorization from the author, making it available to others could lead to charges.


----------



## Underway

There is also Combat School Series.  I quite liked that one...


----------



## wenetresults

Ya, I was wondering about that when they were all taken off the net, and not a single episode can be found online.   :'(


----------



## Purple

anyone have the episodes?


----------



## Primus

“Truth Duty Valour:Bootcamp” 
is so much better. 

Part 1 
https://youtu.be/EqpGyN0j6lU

Part 2
https://youtu.be/1PT3A_E_yDs

I’m hoping that the French CF platoon series “Les Recrues”finds its way onto the net. I’d pay for it if they offered it streaming on demand on the Quebec networks. 
Still haven’t found it though.


----------



## jdog

I really enjoyed the Truth Duty Valor Bootcamp series on Youtube. Sadly now they are already "outdated" with the changes to the BMQ program (13K Ruckmarch as an example), but they have some really valuable info and insight into what you're getting into. (Even though it only scratches the surface. Only so much you can do in an hour and a half).

I know it probably sounds lame, but I'm curious as to where the group of recruits they were following ended up now. Really hoping that Laroche made it in after everything. It's a shitty way to go down, but I hope he stuck it out and gave it another shot. (If anyone knows, I'd be happy to hear).


----------



## Ryan_T

I liked basic Up. TDV is good as well. Too bad there hasn't been a series since.


----------



## songofwar

Has anyone found another source for “basic up” yet?


----------



## mjmtayor

I have some news on this point for those that are interested. I recently obtained 5 DVDs from DND of Basic Up Season 2, via an ATI Request submission. It was posted to me free of charge and works reasonably well on my laptop. Have a crack at it, if you are keen. They are a tad large to be emailing around and I'm not sure if I'd be breaking some fine print if I did so. 

Link: https://atip-aiprp.tbs-sct.gc.ca/en/ATI/Search
Reference: A-2017-00979
Department: National Defense

Fill in a few particulars about where to send your parcel and you'll have mail in a couple few business weeks.

Helps if your laptop isn't made of cheese when watching the videos.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## Caesar Augustus

mjmtayor said:
			
		

> I have some news on this point for those that are interested. I recently obtained 5 DVDs from DND of Basic Up Season 2, via an ATI Request submission. It was posted to me free of charge and works reasonably well on my laptop. Have a crack at it, if you are keen. They are a tad large to be emailing around and I'm not sure if I'd be breaking some fine print if I did so.
> 
> Link: https://atip-aiprp.tbs-sct.gc.ca/en/ATI/Search
> Reference: A-2017-00979
> Department: National Defense
> 
> Fill in a few particulars about where to send your parcel and you'll have mail in a couple few business weeks.
> 
> Helps if your laptop isn't made of cheese when watching the videos.
> 
> Regards,
> Michael



How many seasons are there? 
Is there an option for english and french audio/subtitle?
Did you have to pay $5 or more for the ATIP request? Thank you for the info


----------



## mjmtayor

Caesar,

How many seasons are there? 
     I have Season 2. Basic Up: Reloaded. 15 Episodes
Is there an option for English and French audio/subtitle?
     No, there are no options available for subtitles  
Did you have to pay $5 or more for the ATIP request? Thank you for the info
     Happily, no. I guess I got more than I paid for  

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## daphud13

Primus said:
			
		

> I’m hoping that the French CF platoon series “Les Recrues”finds its way onto the net. I’d pay for it if they offered it streaming on demand on the Quebec networks.
> Still haven’t found it though.



A little late, but it's available at https://ici.tou.tv/ if you pay for the Extra on the website.


----------

